# A semicentennial, trying to stay not-fat log



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I've been on this journey for the last 7 years, and whilst I do track a lot of my progress, I thought that I might try and log some of it here.

I'll try and keep this updated a few times a week, and hopefully with photos monthly or so. 

Brief back story: -

I was a fat kid.
Also a fat teenager (though I developed a fascination with bodybuilding, probably helped by Arnie and Stallone films, and started messing around with weights).
Got decently fit as a young adult (spent most of my 20's working out in an old school bodybuilding gym, dabbled with a few low dose cycles during this period).
Got married in my 30's.
Got fat again.
Tried to get back in shape on and off.
Got very fat/depressed
Had a divorce.
Which kicked this all off in August 2015

I won't go over previous progress photos here (I've already posted my original weight loss transformation), but I've been consistent with training and diet in the last 7 years. 










There has been lots of experimentation in that time in trying to finding out what works for me. The main lessons that I've learnt is that I had too much focus on gear initially. Maybe it was the novelty factor to start with, but I quickly realised that with everything dialed in you really don't need much gear to progress. I've never gone over a combined total of 1g a week, but I think even that was too much for my goals and calorie consumption.

As a life time fatty, food has been my biggest hurdle. I've struggled to push the food as I have a real fear of getting too fat again. This is going to be my main focus going forward.

*Current condition: -*
I've had a long slow cut from April until the end of Aug. Starting weight was 194lb, and my end weight was 174lb and extremely flat. I have a habit of over dieting.

Gear use has been minimal. Cut was started on 125mg/test e/wk. This was bumped up to 250mg for the last 8 weeks.

I've been playing with food since my holiday in August, just to find where my new maintenance is, and to try and fill back out. 

*Current stats: -*

49 years old, for another month at least.
5ft 8in tall
183lb in these photos from last weekend.

*Current goals: -*
Hope to try and put on a bit more size over the next 6 months. I've never broken 200lbs scale weight, as I've got too nervous and pulled the food back to start cutting again as you can tell from the graph above. I've probably left gains on the table because of this.
My back, triceps and shoulders are my strongest body parts, and I want to try and bring up my lagging chest and biceps to match if my shoulder will let me.
Also add some size to my legs. I've enjoyed training them with higher reps this year.
I still want to remain presentable and feel good about my appearance (I never want to look like the average bloated gym perma bulker  )
And be more consistent with progress pics. I seem to only take them during a cut.

Gear will remain at 125mg/test e/wk for the next few months, with the intention to bump this up to 500mg/wk at the end of the year for 12 to 16 weeks (blood results dependent). I am considering running a second compound for a change (possibly primo), but undecided at the moment.

Training will be Pull, Push, Legs @ 5 gym sessions per week. My body is beaten up with old injuries (too many motorcycle accidents), so I don't bench/dead/squat, and have to train a bit more intelligently. Pushing exercises are particularly difficult for me due to a reconstructed left shoulder. You can see the muscle damage in my top left pec, hence the lagging chest. I struggle to activate my left pec, and my shoulder and tricep end up taking the load.

General activity is quite high despite a desk job, as I do a lot of walking with my dog. My average step count for the 6 months between the 1st of April and the 30th of September was 16,668 per day. This is unlikely to change through winter. I do want to introduce some more intense cardio, possibly running a couple of times a week.

*Food will start at: -*
250g of protein (higher than I feel necessary, but this is just down to food choice convenience)
400g of carbs
65g of fat
3,185 kcals total

I resisted taking starting photos in flattering gym lighting, looking all veiny and striated, so its front lighting for full transparency and accountability 🙈

I don't claim to do everything correctly, but I enjoy the process and just want it to be sustainable long term. Happy for input from anyone.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to members Journals. Good introduction and it reads well. Even though you have old injuries you are in very good shape, so well done there mate. Your biceps look right to me. Hope you achieve your goals and will be following. No other input from me, you clearly know what you are doing.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good Dad.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Welcome to members Journals. Good introduction and it reads well. Even though you have old injuries you are in very good shape, so well done there mate. Your biceps look right to me. Hope you achieve your goals and will be following. No other input from me, you clearly know what you are doing.


Thanks. I think my frustration with my biceps is born from the fact I have very short insertions, and they are like walnuts 😆. I can comfortably fit three fingers between them and the inside of my elbow 😩



DLTBB said:


> Looking good Dad.


Cheers son. When I grow up, I want to be just like you 😉😜


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> I've been on this journey for the last 7 years, and whilst I do track a lot of my progress, I thought that I might try and log some of it here.
> 
> I'll try and keep this updated a few times a week, and hopefully with photos monthly or so.
> 
> ...


Looking good, in fact most guys your age (even younger guys) could only dream of looking as good as that. 

Everything looks good, you know what you're doing. 

Will be following.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Looking good, in fact most guys your age (even younger guys) could only dream of looking as good as that.
> 
> Everything looks good, you know what you're doing.
> 
> Will be following.


Thanks. I've noticed as I've got older that whilst my recovery and strength are not what they once were, my discipline and consistency are significantly higher. Not sure if its just me that has experienced this, but age has certainly brought other benefits to the table


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Had a decent leg session last night, even though the gym was busier than usual. A lot of new faces taking advantage of some membership offer apparently, but thankfully they weren't training legs 

Legs felt tired and heavy for some reason, but they felt better as the session progressed.

Warm up - 5 mins stationary bike

*Leg press working sets: -*
2 x 10 @ 290kg - (up 10kg from last week, but this is the absolute maximum weight that I can get on the sled. The gym plates are those thick, plastic coated ones. The other option will be to strap a barbell across the sled, but this is a pain to load on your own).
2 x 20 @ 240kg - these were a killer

*RDL working sets: -*
3 x 10 @ 130kg - Form was starting to breakdown on the last set, but I feel that I can add a touch more weight next week.

*V-Squat working sets: -*
3 x 15 @ 100kg - switched to rear facing for the last set, for slow and controlled pause reps. Knees were starting to feel over stressed when front facing. 

*Lying leg curls: -*
3 x 12 @ 40kg

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 65kg -
1 x drop set - again, knees were feeling it last night, so I reduced the weight to rep out

No idea why knees were so tired last night. Next leg session will be Sunday so we'll see how they feel on the weekend.

Final step count for the day was 17,364.

I was very hungry last night and ended up eating a bit more than planned 
264g protein
514g carbs
68g fat
3,760 kcals


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> *Leg press working sets: -*
> 2 x 10 @ 290kg - (up 10kg from last week, but this is the absolute maximum weight that I can get on the sled. The gym plates are those thick, plastic coated ones. The other option will be to strap a barbell across the sled, but this is a pain to load on your own).
> 2 x 20 @ 240kg - these were a killer


could always do higher reps mate once maxed out and put the seat right back if you aren't already doing so . If it allows you to and it's not fixed position . This should allow less weight to be used and more rom also 🙂


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> could always do higher reps mate once maxed out and put the seat right back if you aren't already doing so . If it allows you to and it's not fixed position . This should allow less weight to be used and more rom also 🙂


Yeah, the intention is to work back up to 20 reps with the new weight, but thats a good shout on the seating position. There is definitely room to reposition the back rest.

The gym has recently added a belted squat and hack squat machines, so I might start to incorporate those into my routine for some variety too


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Pull session last night, and the gym was pretty quiet which is a bonus.

*Bent over rows: -*
1 x 10 @ 90kg
1 x 8 @ 100kg - lower back muscles really felt this, presumably fatigued from yesterdays RDL's, and form wasn't good on the last couple of reps.
1 x 8 @ 90kg

*Chest supported T-Bar rows:-*
3 x 10 @ 80kg - felt really strong on these last night. Up 5kg over last week.

*Narrow grip pull down: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg - I do these with the seat on the lowest position and my feet raised, so that i can lean back and bring the bar to my lower chest. Full stretch at the top, controlled contraction, no cheating.

*Wide grip pull down: -*
2 x 15 @ 85kg - This is my strongest back exercise, when I start with it I can normally rep out the full stack. Not as my last exercise though  . Got a great pump from these 15 rep sets.

*Barbell Shrugs: -*
2 x 10 @ 130kg
2 x 15 @ 110kg

*Seated bent over lateral raises: -*
3 x 12 @ 14kg - I always work the posterior delts with back

*Dumbell bicep curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - My biceps were absolutely fried after these last night. The pump was quite painful.
2 x 15 @ 12kg - I literally couldn't do any more for biceps after this

Whilst I was doing these biceps curls, there were a couple of young lads also training their biceps. Late teens, 8 stone dripping wet, doing tons of junk volume as you usually see 🙈

The one lad was doing his best to pose while stood alongside me. Double front biceps, side tricep etc. And he wasn't dicking about, he looked quite serious. So fair play to him, keep it up lad, you just need to eat a bit more 

Final step count of the day - 18,880

Food stayed closer to my target, but still a touch high: -
255g protein
458g carbs
62g fat
3,464kcals

Rest day today. It feels needed, I'm a bit worn out this week.

I have had a new puppy to keep entertained over the last couple of weeks, and you forget how draining this actually is 😅


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Busy couple of days, so to catch up:-

Friday was a rest day from the gym.

*Friday step count* - 18,653
*Friday food *-
249g protein
372g carbs
66g fat
3,152 kcals

Saturday is my weigh in day: -

*Weekly summary: -*

Waking weight - 183lb - no change in a week
Daily average food intake - 3,776 kcals
Daily step count average - 19,516

I'm going to keep the food the same this week and see where we are next weekend.

Yesterday was push day.

Trained fairly late and the gym was quiet.

*Low incline dumbell press: -*
1 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 7 @ 36kg - failed on last rep. Whilst these are pathetic weights, this is pretty heavy for me. The first set felt good, but half way through the second set my left arm usually starts shaking like a sh!tting dog as I lose connection with my left pec, then my shoulder takes over. I'm persevering though.
1 x 10 @ 30kg - excellent pump after this set

*Plate loaded bench press: -*

2 x 12 @ 20kg/side - I use this to get a good stretch with slow and controlled reps following the dumbells.

*Standing cable cross-overs : -*
2 x 12 @ 15kg - I aim to get elbows as close as possible to maximise pec contraction.

*Low incline dumbell flyes: -*

1 x 15 @ 22kg
2 x 12 @ 24kg - recently gone up in weight, feel strong with a good connection on this exercise

*Standing dumbell lateral raises: -*

2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 15 @ 12kg - drop set to 8kg AMRAP

*Standing front dumbell raises: -*

2 x 15 @ 8kg - I've recently changed how I execute these. I now bring the dumbell higher than my chin and find it gives a better contraction.

*Dip machine: - *(I normally do tricep push downs first, but with only 4 people in the gym, they were all using the cable machines for a million sets of bicep curls!).

2 x 20 @ 80kg - these were savage 

*Dumbell over head tricep extension - single arm: -*

1 x 12 @ 14kg
1 x 8 @ 16kg - recently increased. Really feeling this weight.
1 x 10 @ 14kg

*Single arm, tricep pushdown: -*

2 x 15 @ 35kg

Saturday step count - 23,356
Saturday food - smashed a bit of junk in last night, I needed it 
240g protein
644g carbs
114g fat
4,612 kcals

I never take my phone into the gym, but as the place was quiet last night I thought I'd join you lot 









And ironically, I had a notification this morning that this was taken in 2016.

6 years between these photos















Legs later today. They still feel fatigued so we'll so how they perform this afternoon.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking 💪💯

Noted your weight as 183lbs and your Protein consumption is 249g. Not saying anything about it, you clearly know what you are doing, having a bit more won't matter, but if you ever want to reduce your calories the latest on Protein intake is 0.82g per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking decent mate 👍💪


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking 💪💯
> 
> Noted your weight as 183lbs and your Protein consumption is 249g. Not saying anything about it, you clearly know what you are doing, having a bit more won't matter, but if you ever want to reduce your calories the latest on Protein intake is 0.82g per lb of bodyweight.


Thanks 

Yeah, my protein is higher than needed. My issue is more of convenience than anything. I can pull protein from a couple of meals which I may try next week.



gymaddict1986 said:


> Looking decent mate 👍💪


Cheers


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Yesterday was legs again.

In hindsight I should have had another rest day, I trained late and I felt completely drained all day. 

Warm up - 5mins stationary bike

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets - knees felt very tight with some soreness
2 x 20 @ 280kg - seat on lowest setting (@gymaddict1986  ). These were brutal. Second set was pretty much at failure, I had nothing left.
1 x 20 @ 240kg 

*RDLs: -*
2 x 10 @ 130kg - still blowing from the leg press. 
1 x 8 @ 130kg - form was starting to go. I will probably start with these on my next leg day.

*Leg extension: -*
Knees were shot. 65kg just hurt, so I backed the weight off
3 x 50kg aimed for 15 reps but they ended up as AMRAP

*Lying leg curls: -*
3 x 12 @ 40kg - last set was a real struggle.

Short but sweet session as it was late and close to gym closing hours. Glad I pushed through it considering how tired I was feeling.

Closing steps were 21,000 exactly!

Had some extra junk last night so food ended up at:-
240g protein
646g carbs
105g fat
4,548kcals

Rest day today......thankfully 😅


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

It certainly a game changer long as lower back is safe . I wouldn't do them any other way now though 🙂


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Quick catch up.

Monday was a rest day.
Food: -
245g protein
550g carbs
64g fat
3,773 kcals

Monday step count - 17,724

Yesterday was pull day

*Bent over rows: -*
1 x 10 @ 90kg
2 x 6 @ 100kg - these were tough, but I want to get back to 120kg
1 x 8 @ 90kg 

*Wide grip pull down: -*
2 x 10 @ 95kg 
2 x 12 @ 85kg

*Seated cable rows: -*
1 x 15 @ 85kg - felt really strong on these last night so decided to increase weight and add an extra set
2 x 12 @ 95kg 
1 x 15 @ 75kg

*Rope pull-overs: -*
2 x 15 @ 70kg - increase in weight over previous. 

*Barbell shrugs: -*
3 x 12 @ 130kg - again, upper back felt really strong last night
1 x 15 @ 110kg - these were a killer

*Seated bent over lateral raises: -*
1 x 12 @ 14kg 
2 x 12 @ 16kg - felt strong, haven't used these for this exercise for a good while

*EZ bar curls: -*
3 x 12 @ 35kg - last couple of each set were cheated up, with controlled eccentric. 

*Dumbell bicep curls: -*
3 x 12 @ 14kg - had the most intense bicep pump
1 x AMRAP @ 10kg - drop after the last set above

Completely fried my biceps, so much so that they were cramping later that night whilst trying to eat  

Decided to adjust my food targets to try and reduce the amount of protein I've been eating. I've pulled a protein from 2 more meals. Only 3 of my 6 meals contain a direct protein source now: -
194g protein
459g carbs
54g fat
3,174 kcals 

I've also noticed that my hunger levels have increased over the last week, but I'm going to keep the food at this level until the weekend and re assess. 

Step count for the day - 16,063

Last night ended up as a good workout, despite everyone in the gym hogging all of the back equipment.

Also witnessed another skinny guy trying to bicep curl the 22kg dumbells while I was completing mine. To say his form was interesting would be an understatement . His traps must be sore this morning


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Last night was Push. 

Felt well rested getting to the gym last night, and had a great session.

*Low incline dumbell press: -*
2 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 6 @ 36kg - failed on last rep, so drop set to
1 x 8 @ 30kg 
Quite happy with this. Felt stronger on this movement than I have for a very long time.

*Plate loaded bench press: -*

2 x 12 @ 25kg/side 

*Seated cable cross-overs : -*
2 x 12 @ 22.5kg - different machine as someone was using the usual cable set up. It's more of a press, but with good form with an appropriate weight, you can get an excellent squeeze in the centre of your chest.

*Low incline dumbell flyes: -*

3 x 12 @ 24kg - an extra set with the 24's. 

*Standing dumbell lateral raises: -*

2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 15 @ 12kg - drop set to 8kg AMRAP
Same as last session, but the pump was intense

*Standing front dumbell raises: -*

2 x 15 @ 8kg 

*Rope tricep pushdown: -*

1 x 15 @ 75kg
1 x 12 @ 75kg - completely failed on last rep - drop set to 50kg AMRAP

*Rope overhead tricep extension: -*

2 x 12 @ 60kg - serious pump from the last set

*Dumbell over head tricep extension - single arm: -*

1 x 6 @ 16kg - completely failed at this last night. Triceps were shot at this point
2 x 10 @ 14kg - these were a struggle too 😅

Great session, I even have a bit of DOMS this morning! 

Total step count for the day - 20,267

My appetite was ravenous last night. Ended up smashing 3 packs of rice cakes before bed 🙈

So my food totaled at: -
215g protein (surprising how much protein was in all of those rice cakes )
722g carbs
77g fat
4,472 kcals

I've been really enjoying the morning walks this week with the full moon. It's bright enough to cast shadows, and it makes everything a bit eerie....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking 💪💯
> 
> Noted your weight as 183lbs and your Protein consumption is 249g. Not saying anything about it, you clearly know what you are doing, having a bit more won't matter, but if you ever want to reduce your calories the latest on Protein intake is 0.82g per lb of bodyweight.


While he may not need that much protein it could help with calorie reduction as it can keep you feeling fuller than carbs would.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Legs again last night. Had no energy driving to the gym so I wasn't expecting much, but I turned out to be a pretty intense session.

*RDLs: - *
Lots of warm up sets
1 x 6 @ 130kg - This felt really good so decided to up the weight.
1 x 6 @ 140kg - This is a PB for me. Amazing how much difference just 10kg makes. I felt every single rep through my hams, glutes and lats. 
1 x 3 @ 140kg - Form was breaking down, but [email protected] me I felt each one 😅 
1 x 6 @ 130kg - This was a struggle.

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets
3 x 20 @ 280kg - seat on lowest setting again. Legs felt good and strong so chucked in another set of 20, and I may have got a bit vocal trying to finish that last set off 🙈
1 x 20 @ 240kg - 240kg has never felt so heavy 

*Lying leg curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 45kg - up 5kg from the last session, this was hard
1 x 6 @ 45kg - to failure, so drop set to
1 x AMRAP @ 30kg 

*Leg extension: -*
3 x 12 @ 70kg - Completely different outcome to last leg session. Up 5kg from previous
1 x AMRAP @ 45kg - Serious quad pump, had full on bambi legs walking back to the car 🤪

Pretty happy with that outcome, and I have some decent DOMS this morning. Going to try add some calf work in next session. I've been hammering them all summer but I've been running out of time recently.

Total step count - 21,617
Food - 
206g Protein
547g Carbs
67g fat
3,688 kcals

According to my phone, this is what I looked like 3 years ago to the day just as I was just about to start another gaining phase. Which was going well until covid hit, and the gyms shutting .

I haven't done any structured gaining or cutting until this summer, so hopefully we won't have any more disruption to affect the gains 💪


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking solid man.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Looking solid man.


Thanks mate  

I'm enjoying logging this. I feel that the last few years through the lockdowns was what I needed to give myself a mental break.

I stayed consistent, but never pushed, just ticked over.

I feel that everything is dialed in at the moment.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TankSlapp said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I'm enjoying logging this. I feel that the last few years through the lockdowns was what I needed to give myself a mental break.
> 
> ...


Yeah I found myself pushing a little harder and being more consistent when I first started logging. The novelty wears off a little bit after 100+ days of doing it consistently but definitely helped me stay on track.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking 💪💯 Well done mate!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Quick update.

Friday was a rest day.
Total step count - 18,146
Food: -
201g protein
406g carbs
69g fat
3,147kcals

*Saturday weekly weigh in stats*

Average daily food for last week - 3,916kcals
Average daily step count - 19,739

*Waking weight - 180.6lb* - thats a 2.4lb drop in a week 😫. I felt it too. Felt flatter and drier as the week went on, and looked more vascular than normal as well. I suspect my activity level is playing a part in this, but that won't change. I'll have to eat back more calories than I envisaged.

Last night was a pull session.

*Barbell Rows: -*
1 x 5 @ 90kg - 
1 x 5 @ 100kg - this was a serious struggle. Lower back, hams and glutes were still sore from the RDL's on my last leg day
1 x 5 @ 90kg - this wasn't much better
1 x 10 @ 80kg - much better form 

*Chest supported T-bar rows: -*
1 x 10 @ 65kg - still feeling this through my lower back
1 x 7 @ 75kg - gave up at 7, lower back was feeling it
2 x 10 @ 55kg - slow reps with full stretch felt a lot better

*Wide grip pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 90kg
2 x 12 @ 80kg

*Narrow grip pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 75kg

*Rope pull overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg

*Seated dumbbell shrugs: -*
1 x 20 @ 46kg - Fancied these for a change. I do them slightly leaning forward. 
2 x 15 @ 46kg - superset with standing dumbbell shrugs @ 30kg AMRAP

*Seated bent over lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 14kg 

*Standing dumbell curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
1 x 8 @ 16kg 

*Standing dumbbell hammer curls: -*
2 x 14 @ 12kg - felt a bit of pain in my left shoulder so kept weight reasonable

*EZ bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - classic finisher, haven't done them for a while. Last few reps were cheated up, with controlled eccentric. 
Stinking pumpage from these, to the point i struggled to eat later last night due to the bicep cramps 

Weird session. Started crap, ended well.

Daily step count - 25,396!!!
Saturday food: -
221g protein
686g carbs
142g fat
4,973 kcals - had a load of junk before bed, only 1lb up on waking 

Push day later....and more junk food I think


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Sunday was push day

*Flat bench dumbbell press: -*
1 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 10 @ 36kg - am I the only one that can sometimes do more on a second working set 🤪 
1 x 6 @ 36kg - failed at 7th rep. 
1 x AMRAP @ 30kg
Really happy with this. This is the strongest that I've felt my chest for a long time. Fingers crossed the shoulder holds up

*Incline plate loaded bench press: -*
2 x 12 @ 20kg - really felt the stretch at the bottom of the motion following the dumbell presses

*Cable cross-overs: -*
2 x 15 @ 15kg 

*Incline dumbbell flies: -*
3 x 12 @ 24kg - Feeling stronger on this exercise as well

*Seated side lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg 

*Standing side lateral raises: -*
2 x 15 @ 14kg - drop to 10kg AMRAP - drop to 6kg AMRAP - I rarely OHP due to my left shoulder, so I tend to hit volume on lateral raises instead. I feel it works better for me than pressing as well.

*Front lateral raises: -*
2 x 15 @ 8kg - might knock these on the head. I feel that my shoulders are getting enough stimulation from chest now.

*Rope tricep pushdown: -*
1 x 15 @ 75kg
1 x [email protected] 75kg - to failure - drop to 50kg AMRAP

*Overhead dumbbell extension: -*
2 x [email protected] 16kg

*Single arm rope extension - across body: -*
2 x 12 @ 35kg - bloody felt these last night

Sunday step count -24,010
Food: -
240g protein
946g carbs 
144g fat
6,153 kcals

Amazingly I woke up hungry 

Rest day today

Had some more junk last night. I needed it 😅


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Sunday was push day
> 
> *Flat bench dumbbell press: -*
> 1 x 8 @ 36kg
> ...


You clearly handle carbs pretty well.

I'd be in a coma from half that amount.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

KG8 said:


> You clearly handle carbs pretty well.
> 
> I'd be in a coma from half that amount.


I have just chucked in 1500mg of berberine per day to hopefully help with all of these extra carbs.

I was quite sleepy last night I will admit 😴


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> 946g carbs


just wow! How on earth do you manage to get that many carbs in . I am eating 500g ish and consider that a lot. Are you trying to compensate for energy burned through the day ? I see you are quite active. Or an epic cheat day perhaps ?

i am pretty sure jay cutler had a similar carb count 🤣


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> just wow! How on earth do you manage to get that many carbs in . I am eating 500g ish and consider that a lot. Are you trying to compensate for energy burned through the day ? I see you are quite active. Or an epic cheat day perhaps ?
> 
> i am pretty sure jay cutler had a similar carb count 🤣


My activity level is certainly playing a part. It's both a blessing and a curse.

I found it a game changer whilst cutting during the summer, but now I have to eat back all of those calories, and more for a surplus. 

This won't change either. I have an energetic adolescent dog, and a new puppy to entertain so I'm constantly on the go. It seems like I go to work to site behind a desk, just for a rest these days 😅 

A lot of those calories on the weekend were from what I would class as junk, but still 'relatively healthy-ish' such as homemade burgers and lower fat snacks.















I could probably do with a dirty blow out to be honest. I haven't had one all summer, and haven't felt the urge for one. Ice cream is my main weakness, and it wouldn't be unusual for me to put 4 tubs away over a weekend, but I haven't touched it for months.

Perhaps a double Dominos extravaganza on Saturday after legs is on the cards 💪

It's definitely a first world problem to have, so I shouldn't complain really.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> My activity level is certainly playing a part. It's both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> I found it a game changer whilst cutting during the summer, but now I have to eat back all of those calories, and more for a surplus.
> 
> ...


Hats off to you mate , nice to see people not making excuses . That's some serious eating . Dominoes sounds real good . Not had one in a couple of years now my self


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Hats off to you mate , nice to see people not making excuses . That's some serious eating . Dominoes sounds real good . Not had one in a couple of years now my self


It's definitely the eating that makes or breaks gains IMO.

The hour in the gym is the fun bit. Pounding down enough food in the remaining 23 hours feels like a job in itself.

My intention at the moment is to push carbs as far as I'm comfortable with, then introduce fat sources. I have no added fat in my normal daily diet at the moment, just trace fats from protein and oats.

It might work, it might not, but I like experimenting 🤓


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> It's definitely the eating that makes or breaks gains IMO.
> 
> The hour in the gym is the fun bit. Pounding down enough food in the remaining 23 hours feels like a job in itself.
> 
> ...


Exactly mate 100 percent . We grow outside the gym , training is just to stimulate . You got the right idea and know what you are doing clearly and to be honest I would be cramming in some junk as well . Imagine eating that many carbs clean . Not realistic .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Monday was a rest day. 

Monday step count - 18,219
Mondays food was slightly off plan, as I had a 5 hour round trip to Devon, for a 2 hour meeting.
192g protein
604g carbs
90g fat
4,112 kcals (I'm just relaying what MFP says for the calorie total, when I know half the time it calculates them wrong)

Last night was another leg session.

*RDL's: -*
1 x 5 @ 130kg - felt good so went for it again
2 x 8 @ 140kg - considering this was a PB last session, it felt a lot easier last night, though last rep was definitely a struggle!
1 x 8 @ 130kg - This hurt, had nothing left in the tank

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 12 @ 290kg - seat on lowest position. Really happy to get two sets out of this weight. 
1 x 20 @ 240kg 
1 x 18 @ 240kg - immense quad pump by now, and the last rep was a struggle. I would have failed another rep.

*V-Squat: -*
2 x 12 @ 100kg - slow and controlled, and it hurt 😅 

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 45kg
1 x 8 @ 45kg - failed on 9th, so dropped to
1 x AMRAP @ 35kg

*Leg extentions: -*
2 x 12 @ 75kg - final set dropped to
1 x AMRAP @ 55kg

Forgot to do calves again, but my legs were feeling this last night. They are sore this morning.

Final step count - 20,969
Total food: -
194g protein
568g carbs
60g fat
3,649 kcals.

I did weigh myself yesterday morning to see what affect the weekend carbs have had, which wasn't much.

Saturday morning I was 180.6lb. 
Yesterday morning I was 182.4lb

So less than 2lb after 2,236g of carbs over 3 days . Which probably won't stick by the end of the week.

May have to get down and dirty with the food


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Pull session last night. Decided to change things up slightly, as legs and back still feeling the last leg session.

*Wide grip pull downs: -*
1 x 12 @ 95kg - Felt this weight more than usual, as I've been more focused on bent over rows recently.
1 x 10 @ 95kg - Failed 11th rep
2 x 12 @ 75kg

*Seated close grip rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 90kg
1 x AMRAP @ 75kg

*Plate loaded row - single arm: -*
2 x 12 @ 50kg - Haven't done this movement for a while, got a great stretch and pump

*Barbell shrugs: -*
2 x 12 @ 130kg
1 x AMRAP @ 110kg

*Seated bent over lateral raises: -*
2 x 14 @ 16kg 

*Dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - these were hard last night  
2 x 12 @ 12kg - both arms worked together, this gives me insane pumps

*EZ Bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - second set was a screamer. Cheated the last 5 reps up, slow eccentric.

Total step count for the day - 19,180

Food - feeling drained so had a bit of a blow out: -
222g protein
787g carbs
151g fat (higher than I'd like )
5,483 kcals


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Doing really well mate 👍


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Doing really well mate 👍


Cheers mate. Quite happy with gym progress but diet has been a bit off plan this week.

I've had to drive a lot and there's been a couple of all day meetings with lunch provided. I've got another one today  

Food has been an educated guesstimate, but I'm feeling soft and watery. I'll try and tighten it up over the next few days.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Last night was push. Gave blood in the afternoon so wasn't expecting much but it ended up a good session.

*Flat bench dumbbell press: -*
2 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 6 @ 36kg 
1 x AMRAP @ 30kg

*Incline plate loaded bench press: -*
2 x 12 @ 20kg 

*Cable cross-overs: -*
2 x 15 @ 15kg

*Incline dumbbell flies: -*
3 x 12 @ 24kg 

*Seated side lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg

*Standing side lateral raises: -*
2 x 15 @ 14kg - drop to 10kg AMRAP - drop to 6kg AMRAP 

*Front lateral raises: -*
2 x 15 @ 8kg 

*Rope tricep pushdown: -*
1 x 15 @ 75kg
1 x [email protected] 75kg - to failure - drop to 50kg AMRAP

*Overhead dumbbell extension: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
1 x 12 @ 12kg

*Single arm rope extension - across body: -*
2 x 12 @ 40kg - bloody felt these last night

Similar workout to last session but it felt easier if that makes sense. Triceps felt strong so chucked in an extra set.

Step count - 20,432
Food: -
263g protein
816g carbs
121g fat
5,516kcals

Definitely up a couple of pounds this week due to water from all of the food. I'll tighten things up over the weekend to see what happens.

Rest day today.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Yesterday was a rest day, but.....

Another all day meeting with lunch provided. Food has been off plan for a few days this week, and higher than I'd like.

Fridays food, with a bit of guesswork: -
193g protein
342g carbs
102g fat
3,343 kcals

Fridays step count - 22,882

I decided to do some cardio last night as I was feeling bloated and watery from all of the crap food this week.

Did 20 mins on the cross-trainer, heart rate max was 152bpm at a step count of around 144/min. Felt it, haven't done any cardio for a couple of months.

Finished off with a few sets of cable crunches.

*Saturday weigh-in -* 183.8lb, so back to where I was two weeks ago. Surprised at this as the scale showed 187lb a couple of days ago.

I do feel softer around the lower abdomen and lower back, and felt like a right slob mid week  

*Average daily step count for the week *- 21,584 
*Average daily food: -*
218g protein
678g carbs
116g fat
4,746 kcals

Fat content has been far higher than I'd like, hence all the extra calories. The week ahead is more normal, so food will be back to my normal plan.

Legs later so hopefully all of this food will be put to good use......


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great Journal mate and well written going into detail.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Great Journal mate and well written going into detail.


Thanks mate. I'm enjoying the accountability to be honest

Just finished a leg session, too tired to update, I'll do it in the morning 😅


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Last night was another leg session. Really wasn't up to it, as I felt like crap and run down most of the day, but I got some work done at least.

I have some PIP in my right glute from yesterdays shot as well, this may have played a part. I still have half a phial of that dodgy SG test e kicking around, so I've been trying to use it up. Even @ just 125mg/wk is enough to give some decent PIP. I'll probably bin it, or leave it for when I can dilute it when I next up the dose.

*Warm up *- 5 mins stationary bike

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 15 @ 290kg - struggled with these. PIP was causing some mobility issues with my hips
1 x 20 @ 250kg
1 x 18 @ 250kg - One more rep would have been to failure...

*Dumbell RDL's: -*
Decided to change things up a bit. Haven't done these for a while
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 8 @ 50kg dumbells - these felt harder than 140kg on a barbell  . I can only presume its due to picking these off the floor, rather than out of a rack.
1 x 6 @ 50kg dumbells - form was going on that last rep. 

*Lying hamstring curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 45kg
1 x AMRAP @ 35kg

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 75kg - these hurt. Knees are feeling it today

*Walking lunges: -*
Haven't done these since the summer, but I find them a good finisher and they get your heart rate up high
2 x 36 steps with a 12kg bag over the shoulder. I find these work better for me with higher reps, rather than loading up extra weight. Quads were seriously pumped after these.

*Seated calf raises: -* (I remembered)
2 x 18 @ 50kg - super set with....
2 x AMRAP @ standing body weight 

Turned out a relatively decent session, considering I wasn't feeling up to it.

Saturdays step count - 24,110
Food: -
219g protein
683g carbs
96g fat
4,536 kcals

And whilst I might be struggling to gain much weight, this little fella has gone from 10.5 kg to 12.4kg in 7 days 

I think I might start eating what I'm giving him


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Sunday was pull day

*Chest supported T-bar rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 65kg
1 x 12 @ 55kg

*Wide grip pull downs: -*
2 x 10 @ 90kg - felt a bit of a twinge in my left shoulder and bicep
2 x 12 @ 75kg - less weight felt better

*Seated narrow grip rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 90kg
1 x AMRAP @ 75kg

*Cable pullovers: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg
1 x 8 @ 70kg - failed 9th rep
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Barbell shrugs: -*
2 x 12 @ 130kg
1 x 12 @ 110kg

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
1 x 15 @ 12kg

*Seated incline dumbbell curls: - *(haven't done these for at least a year, but fancied changing it up to see if they help my shoulder mobility)
2 x 12 @ 14kg - got a good feeling of contraction, I think I'll keep these in my routine

*Standing dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 8 @ 16kg - these were hard after the seated curls
1 x 14 @ 12 kg

*EZ-Bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - these were painful. Pump was intense, last 4 reps needed to be cheated up.

No weight increases but I had a great pump in both my lats and biceps walking out of the gym. So much so that the bicep cramps later last night were making it difficult to eat  

What I didn't expect was for my hamstrings to cramp up last night as well. I may have squealed like a baby for ten minutes, try to prevent other muscles from cramping too 

My hydration and sodium levels are quite high, so I'm not quite sure what brought it on. Though I did consume quite a lot of carbs late last night.

Total step count - 20,648
Food: -
223g protein
715g carbs
95g fat
4,668kcals


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> *Dumbell RDL's: -*
> Decided to change things up a bit. Haven't done these for a while
> Lots of warm up sets
> 2 x 8 @ 50kg dumbells - these felt harder than 140kg on a barbell  . I can only presume its due to picking these off the floor, rather than out of a rack.
> ...


You can get greater range of rom of using dumbbells over a barbell , this could be why unless you are coming down same distance as a bar ? 

But you can do similar with a barbell , by standing on a bumper plate creating a deficit .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> You can get greater range of rom of using dumbbells over a barbell , this could be why unless you are coming down same distance as a bar ?
> 
> But you can do similar with a barbell , by standing on a bumper plate creating a deficit .


Yes, I definitely get a better stretch on the dumbbells. I sometimes bring them to the side of my legs as well as I find it increases the stretch.

I decided to do them due to my PIP causing a range of motion issue. Surprisingly I can't feel my PIP now 😅 

Haven't tried deficit barbell RDL's. I might give them a go to increase the range of motion before upping the weight next time


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Yes, I definitely get a better stretch on the dumbbells. I sometimes bring them to the side of my legs as well as I find it increases the stretch.
> 
> I decided to do them due to my PIP causing a range of motion issue. Surprisingly I can't feel my PIP now 😅
> 
> Haven't tried deficit barbell RDL's. I might give them a go to increase the range of motion before upping the weight next time


Hmm yes pip , I used to pin my quads in the early days and doing any leg session was utterly excruciating . Sod that now I stick to the glutes . I do find pinning pre legs helps a bit though to get the oil moving .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Hmm yes pip , I used to pin my quads in the early days and doing any leg session was utterly excruciating . Sod that now I stick to the glutes . I do find pinning pre legs helps a bit though to get the oil moving .


Yeah, PIP is a strange one. I only ever pin my glutes to be honest.

I've never really had an issue, but when I first jumped on a few years ago I had some Test 400 from a UGL I can't recall the name of (Medi something).

The PIP was crippling. It was only the fact that it was all new at the time, and I wanted to see the gains that made me persevere, but I still gave up after 4 or 5 weeks and gave the stuff away when I found a new source.

I've only ever used Wildcat (remember those?) and Neuro Pharma since and never had an issue, until a couple of years ago when I started to throw some SG into the mix.

Again, never had any issues but I ended up with a couple of phials of Test E 250 that gave bad PIP again. From reading on here I don't think I was the only one experiencing it at the time.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Yeah, PIP is a strange one. I only ever pin my glutes to be honest.
> 
> I've never really had an issue, but when I first jumped on a few years ago I had some Test 400 from a UGL I can't recall the name of (Medi something).
> 
> ...


Pip is just part of the game, it happens to us all from time to time and is something that I don't mind anymore. One thing I found that genuinely does help is warming the oil under a hot tap while it's in the barrel. My pharma sust is quite thick and warming it makes it more viscous. 

Oh WildCat. I was digging through my old stuff recently and came across a few empty WC vials in my old gym bag. The 20ml ones, they lasted much longer but in hindsight probably not the best in terms of hygiene. Price wise they weren't any cheaper than stuff is today, in fact they were dearer.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Yesterday was a rest day

Total step count - 18,187
Food: -
245g protein
363g carbs
64g fat
3,078 kcals

Had a play with the tracking data to produce some graphs.

Gaining hasn't gone too well looking at the last few weeks, despite all the food. The trend line is downwards!!!! 

Longer term, since the start of my cut in April tells a different story, but I was very depleted at the lowest point. A lot of the weight gain since is just filling back out.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Excellent tracking there mate.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Just reading through the amount of carbs was hilarious!
I think I’d explode eating 700+ grams of carbs


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Just reading through the amount of carbs was hilarious!
> I think I’d explode eating 700+ grams of carbs


Its been a strange end to the summer.

I was cutting on 1800kcals a day for the most part and I found it very easy (previous cuts never dropped below 2200kcals).

So I decided to turn it up a notch and dropped to 1500 kcals for 14 days straight. From an already depleted state I dropped 7.2lb in that two weeks.

I was so flat that I was struggling to sit at my desk and drive my car for any extended period of time, just because it felt like I was sitting directly on bone. Very strange experience, not something I want to repeat too often 😅 

To finish off my cut I upped the calories to 2400 and started having some serious refeeds in an attempt to fill out. 

I was eating in the region of 2000g of carbs over the weekends, to end up only 3lb heavier on a Monday morning, and lose it all and sometimes more by the Wednesday morning. This went on for over a month.

I don't know why but my body is dealing with carbs very differently than it ever used to. May be it's been helped with keeping fats lower? I've always consumed more added fats in the past, but I'm adding nothing now.

It's definitely a first world problem


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Its been a strange end to the summer.
> 
> I was cutting on 1800kcals a day for the most part and I found it very easy (previous cuts never dropped below 2200kcals).
> 
> ...


You’re already in good shape from the pics posted and moving really good numbers from the bodyweight figures mentioned.
Better than most men my age myself included.
What kind of carb sources?
The only way I could hit anywhere near what you’re doing is rice, rice and more rice!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You’re already in good shape from the pics posted and moving really good numbers from the bodyweight figures mentioned.
> Better than most men my age myself included.
> What kind of carb sources?
> The only way I could hit anywhere near what you’re doing is rice, rice and more rice!


Thanks mate  

My main carb sources are oats, rice and ground rice (I prefer this over cream of rice or baby rice). 

On the weekends I will chuck in some junk, like the photo I posted earlier. But they are still relatively lowish in fat for junk.

Oats are my main go to. I love them with frozen raspberries and lowest fat Philadelphia mixed in. I can pretend its raspberry cheesecake


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I had an interesting push session last night!!

*Dumbbell flat bench: -*
2 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 6 @ 36kg - failed
1 x 6 @ 32kg
Struggled with these last night and chest felt fatigued. I may give these a miss on the next push session and hit volume on something else instead, before coming back to them.

*Flat plate loaded chest press: -*
2 x 12 @ 22.5kg - last 2 reps were forced with controlled negatives

*Cable cross-overs: -*
1 x 15 @ 15kg
1 x 10 @ 20kg - these have become much harder when focusing on maximum pec contraction.
1 x 12 @ 15kg

*Incline dumbbell flies: -*
1 x 15 @ 22kg
2 x 10 @ 26kg - last two reps were assisted

*Standing dumbbell lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 15 @ 12kg - dropped to.
2 x AMRAP @ 8kg

*Front dumbbell raises: -*
2 x 15 @ 8kg

*Rope tricep pushdowns: -*
2 x 15 @ 75kg

*Overhead single arm tricep extensions: -*
2 x 8 @ 16kg - these were a struggle last night
1 x 15 @ 12kg

*Single arm across body rope extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 40kg - epic contraction last night

Total step count - 16,243
Food: -
215g protein
492g carbs
70g fat
3,553kcals

It was an interesting gym session. I had only just got to the gym, put my bag down and started some warm up sets for my first exercise, when some random guy walked up to me ans started giving my some unsolicited advice.

I'd never seen him in the gym before, he wasn't a youngster but I think the popular term is 'gable end of a £5 note' in stature. He then proceeded to pick up the 22kg dumbbells, stand a foot in front of where is was sat on the bench, and try to curl them. He turned to me and said sometimes you just have to go heavy.

Why he chose me to give advice to, I have no idea. The area was quite busy with other regulars, and they were looking amused as to why he picked on me in particular. And I was still covered up in a hoodie at this point, warming up. He didn't seem so generous with the advice when it came off later that session.

Strange bloke.

Another guy from the gym was asking me for advice at the end of last week. He was there last night and asked if he could jump in with me after I had finished the flat bench, which I agreed to.

In all fairness he is keen to learn, and its always interesting to watch how much proper form affects 'strength'. By the end of the session he was using half, or even less weight than he normally would, but getting a proper feeling from the target muscles.

Lateral raises in point. He picked up the 12kg's and proceeded to use a lot of body language, and very bent arms to keep the weight close to the body. Zero delt activation, all traps.

He ended up just using the 6kgs, and was still struggling to hit good form. It'll be interesting to see if he maintains this, or go back to poor form for the ego massage. He's going to be sore today.

Legs tonight and he also expressed an interest in joining in. Not sure that he's thought that through enough, as hes a lorry driver and sat on his arse all day, but at least it will help with all of the plate loading and unloading I normally have to do......😅

Stay tuned......


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh dear , another typical self proclaimed gym king by the sounds of it. Let me guess he was half your size as well ? Lol. . Nothing gets more on my tits if I am honest . If people want advice they would ask for it , most of us just want to be left alone and get on with it and go home like your self I am sure !


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> I had an interesting push session last night!!
> 
> *Dumbbell flat bench: -*
> 2 x 8 @ 36kg
> ...


I prefer to observe rather than engage with people in the gym. I've never spoken to anyone bar the staff and owner who are always friendly. 

I train balls to the wall with headphones on and tend to keep to myself.


gymaddict1986 said:


> Oh dear , another typical self proclaimed gym king by the sounds of it. Let me guess he was half your size as well ? Lol. . Nothing gets more on my tits if I am honest . If people want advice they would ask for it , most of us just want to be left alone and get on with it and go home like your self I am sure !


It's always the young lads you see who want to come up and ask for advice but are too shy or scared to.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> I prefer to observe rather than engage with people in the gym. I've never spoken to anyone bar the staff and owner who are always friendly.
> 
> I train balls to the wall with headphones on and tend to keep to myself.
> 
> It's always the young lads you see who want to come up and ask for advice but are too shy or scared to.


I am more than happy to give advice if asked and polite and asked at the right time . Had some young chap ask me last week while training chest , he seemed to appreciate it so no problem on my part . But yes I know what you mean , my misses tells me I am not very approachable once I have my gym head on .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Oh dear , another typical self proclaimed gym king by the sounds of it. Let me guess he was half your size as well ? Lol. . Nothing gets more on my tits if I am honest . If people want advice they would ask for it , most of us just want to be left alone and get on with it and go home like your self I am sure !


Yup, he was proper skinny. It may have been the new surroundings, but it was a strange thing to do to approach someone you have never seen before and start handing out advice. 

I wouldn't do it with people I know, let alone a stranger who was clearly bigger than me.....



train2win said:


> I prefer to observe rather than engage with people in the gym. I've never spoken to anyone bar the staff and owner who are always friendly.
> 
> I train balls to the wall with headphones on and tend to keep to myself.
> 
> It's always the young lads you see who want to come up and ask for advice but are too shy or scared to.


There are definitely a few youngsters that are consistently attending the gym, that want good advice. I wont approach anyone, but would quite happily have the conversation if they ask and seem genuinely interested. AND be prepared to listen.

I have found that some guys will talk to you, but they just want you to give them confirmation that they are doing everything correctly already. No matter what you say, they will carry on as normal.

The guy that jumped in with me last night was shocked to learn that hes 16kg heavier than me, whilst carrying significantly less muscle and really doesn't look like he's ever lifted. I tried to talk to him about diet, but he was willfully ignorant about it. He wanted to know how many calories I think he burned during the session, and how much rice I think he should eat per day.

Its the diet side I struggle to talk to people about. I try not to engage with people asking about diets.

They just want you to tell them that they can carry on eating the crap that they do, or want your own diet spelt out so that they can follow it.

It worked for you, so therefore it must work for them........


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Yup, he was proper skinny. It may have been the new surroundings, but it was a strange thing to do to approach someone you have never seen before and start handing out advice.
> 
> I wouldn't do it with people I know, let alone a stranger who was clearly bigger than me.....
> 
> ...


I have a work colleague like this. He’s in terrible shape but is actually reasonably fit CV wise.
To look at he’s a tub of butter.
He’s not far my weight (was) and is constantly asking about what I’m eating and what I think he should eat.
It’s brain damage and it’s the same painful conversation every time we are in a room together and there’s a spoon or fork in my mouth.
What works for one doesn’t work for the other is all I say now and is my way of shutting him down.
I’ve given him info to correct his own diet but like you say they just want to be told that they’re smashing it and they’ll be he-man by next week.
Im not saying I’m perfect as I don’t diet perfectly and not even close to it, but I try my best to be as consistent as I can. 
Im fully aware that there always room for improvement.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I have a work colleague like this. He’s in terrible shape but is actually reasonably fit CV wise.
> To look at he’s a tub of butter.
> He’s not far my weight (was) and is constantly asking about what I’m eating and what I think he should eat.
> It’s brain damage and it’s the same painful conversation every time we are in a room together and there’s a spoon or fork in my mouth.
> ...


No telling some people mate , most of the time people are wasting their own breath and effort trying to educate people on such small things that is not rocket science . The reality of it is , if he wanted it that badly he would be looking into it him self and finding out what as much info as possible and experimenting without trying to be fed information . I have a friend like this . Been training the same length of time I have and doesn’t even look like he trains and also does juice . He constantly asks questions but doesn’t take on board and then ask the same things a few weeks or months down the line . But as you say what works for one may not work for another , but there is such things as following guidelines from the beginning as a learning curve and adjusting things to suit your own needs as you go along though.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> No telling some people mate , most of the time people are wasting their own breath and effort trying to educate people on such small things that is not rocket science . The reality of it is , if he wanted it that badly he would be looking into it him self and finding out what as much info as possible and experimenting without trying to be fed information . I have a friend like this . Been training the same length of time I have and doesn’t even look like he trains and also does juice . He constantly asks questions but doesn’t take on board and then ask the same things a few weeks or months down the line . But as you say what works for one may not work for another , but there is such things as following guidelines from the beginning as a learning curve and adjusting things to suit your own needs as you go along though.


Exactly, I’m spent telling the guy.
He ends up on YouTube with info overload and contradicts himself something rotten and then on top of it asks me what think and tries to get me to watch 37 videos on how to lose 18lbs in 4 hours. 😩


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Exactly, I’m spent telling the guy.
> He ends up on YouTube with info overload and contradicts himself something rotten and then on top of it asks me what think and tries to get me to watch 37 videos on how to lose 18lbs in 4 hours. 😩


God yeah sod that . The best places to learn is on places like this in my opinion , from experienced trainers . Unfortunately there is a lot of crap information out there on Google regarding training nutrition and so on , go on several different articles I guarantee most will say different things so from a newbie point of view it’s hard to gather correct information I think . Least on here with open discussions and you can be guided in the right direction . I am lucky though , I was taught by old school bodybuilders back in the day , showed me how to train eat and they were willing and happy to share information and show me things as I was very keen on learning . Nothing better than learning from someone with 20+ years training under their belt .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I've been having a long WhatsApp conversation with a friend today.

He's let himself go over the last 6 or 7 years, and has now decided that he's going to do something about it. Has no sex drive and feels like crap and depressed.

His opening gambit is that he's going to pin '1ml of Sust twice a week', as 'the last time If did this it got me shredded'. 

And 'what else do I need? Clen?'  

He's comfortably 25% body fat now and expressed confusion when I mentioned estrogen control.

I hope I've convinced him to just pin 250ml a week if he must, and sort his lifestyle and diet out as a priority.

Not convinced he'll listen. He's already convinced himself it's the drugs that do all the work.

He'd probably fit in quite well on this forum.....


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I was taught by old school bodybuilders back in the day , showed me how to train eat and they were willing and happy to share information and show me things as I was very keen on learning . Nothing better than learning from someone with 20+ years training under their belt .


Exactly my experience too.

I learnt a lot about intensity, form and just getting it [email protected] done by old school guys who had a lot of competing experience under their belts.

It may have not been the most optimal way to train, but it certainly taught you work ethic.

I'd love to see the same guys shout at everyone time wasting on their phones while hogging benches like everyone does now


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Exactly my experience too.
> 
> I learnt a lot about intensity, form and just getting it [email protected] done by old school guys who had a lot of competing experience under their belts.
> 
> ...


I prefer intensity if I am honest , it is my preferred way of training but not something you can sustain for a long time . Need breaks in between and to let off the gas a little . I don’t see any harm in pushing limits for a good 6-8 weeks . Then Cutting back doing slightly more volume then reverting back to intensity, best of both worlds and less likely to get injured rather than pushing through consistently . But yeah it certainly does help with the right guidance , I joined a spit and saw dust gym in Norfolk and met a bunch of guys down there . It’s surprising just how many friendly people are in these kind of places , not something you expect when first walking in 10 stone wet and seeing huge guys walking around . A few of the guys were professional athletes . Also trained at a gym in dartford called reflections and a lot of pro strong men trained there from the likes of terry Holland’s and a few others . Saw terry train quite a few times . Animal !


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Leg session last night.....with my new training partner......sort of.....

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 20 @ 290kg - two good sets. I think I've worked out a way of getting 300kg on the sled without having to balance a barbell on it
2 x 20 @ 250kg

*Dumbbell RDL's: -*
3 x 10 @ 50kg - significantly easier than when I did these last weekend. Could have gone heavier, but these are the heaviest available. May try deficit when I do them next time.

*V-squat: -*
2 x 15 @ 100kg - last few reps in each set were screamers. These hurt.

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 45kg
1 x 8 @ 45kg - failed 9th rep - these felt hard, probably the aftermath of the RDL's

*Leg extensions: -*
1 x 3 @ 55kg - gave up with these. There are two identical leg extension machines in my gym, but for some reason the one I used feels like it has a different pivot point and its uncomfortable on the knees. The other machine was being used. So......

*Walking lunges: -*
2 x 36 reps with a Bulgarian bag over the shoulders. Good finisher.

Total step count - 18,077
Food: -
206g protein
494g carbs
68g fat
3,508kcals

So......I tend to go later, around 7pm, when training legs. In the hope that the gym is quieter and I can get free run of the equipment. 

It was busier than usual, but thankfully my 'new training partner' was already there and claiming the leg press 😅 

I warned him before we started that it was going to be fairly intense and if he wanted to drop out before we got going, I'd have no issues. But I made it clear that he would be working to my tempo and direction if he wanted to train.

With the warm up sets, he was trying to keep up but I held him on 150kg whilst I was still adding weight for my top sets. In hindsight, I should have kept him at a lower weight, but he insisted.

He added another 50kg for his working sets (25kg plates), and then looked shocked that I said I wanted sets of 20 from him.

He managed 2 sets of 12 reps, 3 of which I stepped in to assist with. Okay, good job, he was clearly putting in the effort.

He dropped it back to 150kg for his back off sets, and managed just one set of 12 reps, 4 of which I assisted with. 

At this point he was clearly looking quite exhausted, sweating like a gypo with an eviction notice, and he tapped out. Said he couldn't do any more and called it a day.....

I said that I did warn him and asked what he usually does for legs. He then confirmed that he hasn't trained his legs for over 2 years 

Apparently he still wants to jump in with my pull session tonight 😬


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Leg session last night.....with my new training partner......sort of.....
> 
> *Leg press: -*
> Lots of warm up sets
> ...


Mega session. Liking it.
like yourself I enjoy high reps on the leg press.
Just feels right. 
Feet high or low on the plate for you? 

Those are serious rdls too. 
matey boy is going to show up tonight limping, I’ll bet you’ll not get much out of him if anything 😂


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Mega session. Liking it.
> like yourself I enjoy high reps on the leg press.
> Just feels right.
> Feet high or low on the plate for you?
> ...


I tend to mix up my foot position to be honest.

For warm up sets I'll do high, low, close and wide. Generally my top sets are mid plate and close. I don't know why, but I've always had a better feeling from a narrower stance, than wide. I aim to push with the outside edge of my feet as well, a little tip I was given years ago.

My back-off sets are sometimes lower on the plate, but it depends how fatigued my knees are.

I'm quite sure he'll tap out during bent over rows tonight. He was complaining about feeling it in his back last night, after I explained to him that he needs to keep his pelvis in contact with the back pad, and any movement that he feels there means he went too low. 

I'll let you know how it goes 🤕😄


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Yesterday ended up being a complete cluster [email protected] in work. A colleague rang in sick on the day we had to get a very important milestone completed on a project. So I ended up staying on.

I wouldn't have got to the gym until super late so decided to have a rest day, and today will be a pull session instead of rest...

Final step count for the day - 18,051
Food: -
207g protein
419g carbs
67g fat
3,177 kcals - (missed my pre-workout meal)

To end an already crap day, I ended up waist deep in the local reen, covered in mud and god knows what else, to fish my dog. She accidentally jumped in when she got spooked by something in the dark  

It was a struggle to throw her out as I'm wading in the stuff, and the banking being 4 foot above my head. Then I had to get myself out which was a close call for a few minutes, I came very close to phoning a neighbour to come and give me a hand 😬

So to cheer myself up, I've booked a holiday for next July.

I've got 35 weeks and 4 days to get in shape , so I'll be working out my plan of attack this weekend. Starting with bloods next week I think.....


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Yesterday ended up being a complete cluster [email protected] in work. A colleague rang in sick on the day we had to get a very important milestone completed on a project. So I ended up staying on.
> 
> I wouldn't have got to the gym until super late so decided to have a rest day, and today will be a pull session instead of rest...
> 
> ...


That’s some day.
Make sure you Sling those old shoes out. 
That’s some nasty fungal toenail and good knows what lurking in them when you stick those back on. 
I should know


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> That’s some day.
> Make sure you Sling those old shoes out.
> That’s some nasty fungal toenail and good knows what lurking in them when you stick those back on.
> I should know


Yeah I realised that last night. They were already in need of replacing, so I've got an excuse to buy some this weekend.

The dog got a good hosing off and a rub down with some shampoo and perfume too. She hates the smell, but it's better than stinking the smell of cow p1ss and whatever else


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> I've got 35 weeks and 4 days to get in shape , so I'll be working out my plan of attack this weekend. Starting with bloods next week I think.....


You are already in shape mate 💪, so just carry on as normal! Hard luck on your bad day too, but at least your best friend is OK...🐕


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> You are already in shape mate 💪, so just carry on as normal! Hard luck on your bad day too, but at least your best friend is OK...🐕


Thanks mate  

Blood test ordered this morning. Got a PT from the gym lined up to draw bloods, so hopefully we can up the dose a bit and make more progress on adding some size before the spring.

That's the current plan anyway


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Yesterday ended up being a complete cluster [email protected] in work. A colleague rang in sick on the day we had to get a very important milestone completed on a project. So I ended up staying on.
> 
> I wouldn't have got to the gym until super late so decided to have a rest day, and today will be a pull session instead of rest...
> 
> ...


Yeah as Brian says you're already in shape lol. You know lads half your age will be jealous of your physique on the beach and by the pool.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Yeah as Brian says you're already in shape lol. You know lads half your age will be jealous of your physique on the beach and by the pool.


Yeah, thanks mate. I think we sometimes forget how long the road has been, and the constant strive for improvement.

Had this pop up on Facebook memories just now. It was the first ever gym selfie I had taken (with a hangover I will add  )

This was 6 years ago. In good shape, but it's quite telling how long it's taken to add a bit more muscle to where I am today. Yes I could have added more but I prefer to be consistent with smaller doses and a good diet, rather than the up and down roller coaster of big cycles, or spending any time away from training.

We keep hearing this is a marathon and not a sprint. It's pretty accurate.


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> God yeah sod that . The best places to learn is on places like this in my opinion , from experienced trainers . Unfortunately there is a lot of crap information out there on Google regarding training nutrition and so on , go on several different articles I guarantee most will say different things so from a newbie point of view it’s hard to gather correct information I think . Least on here with open discussions and you can be guided in the right direction . I am lucky though , I was taught by old school bodybuilders back in the day , showed me how to train eat and they were willing and happy to share information and show me things as I was very keen on learning . Nothing better than learning from someone with 20+ years training under their belt .


 This post is gold.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Yeah, thanks mate. I think we sometimes forget how long the road has been, and the constant strive for improvement.
> 
> Had this pop up on Facebook memories just now. It was the first ever gym selfie I had taken (with a hangover I will add  )
> 
> ...


This is what most men aspire to look like after 10 years of graft


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> This is what most men aspire to look like after 10 years of graft


Cheers dude. Consistency has been key for me.

I've got a photo of what I looked like 10 years ago actually.

I might dig it out and post it later 🫣


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Cheers dude. Consistency has been key for me.
> 
> I've got a photo of what I looked like 10 years ago actually.
> 
> I might dig it out and post it later 🫣


Save it you’re showing us young mugs up!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Last night was a pull session. I finally made it to the gym....

*Bent over rows: -*
2 x 8 @ 90kg 
1 x 10 @ 70kg

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 60kg - these were tough following bent over rows, felt them though
2 x 10 @ 50kg

*Mid grip pull downs: -*
2 x 10 @ 75kg
1 x 15 @ 60kg

*Rope pull overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Barbell shrugs: -*
2 x 12 @ 130kg
1 x 12 @ 110kg

*Seated bent over lateral raises: -*
2 x 14 @ 16kg - going to try the 18's next time
1 x AMRAP @ 12kg

*Seated incline dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 10 @ 16kg - felt some tightness in the shoulder. Might drop back to 14kg for more reps

*Dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 14kg - epic pump
1 x AMRAP @ 12kg

*EZ-Bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - ouch!!!

Total step count - 18,076

Food: -
215g protein
498g carbs
70g fat
3,578 kcals

Nothing spectacular last night, but it felt good and both back and biceps got a great pump.

To finish off a crap week all around, I got snapped by a van last week on the way back from Devon. They must have had a Hubble sized lens on the thing as I slowed as soon as it was in sight 

Considering what I get up to with my mates on our bikes each summer, I shouldn't complain. We should probably be locked up 

And....just before I was leaving for the gym, I was reaching for a pack of cans from the kitchen shelf when one fell out and split my head open. Still got the session done, I just had to stop now and then to mop the blood off my brow 🤕


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

It can't get any worse can it.....hold my beer....

Saturday is weigh in day.

Average daily step count last week - 19,288

Average daily food intake: -
219g protein
523g carbs
76g fat
3,728 kcals

*Scale weight - 180.6lb* - thats a 3.2lb drop back to where I was two weeks ago 😫. I suspected as much, I was dropping a lot of water yesterday for some reason. Even had to pee three times during my pull session. No idea why, I intentionally kept everything as consistent as possible every day last week.

I'm going to have a some 'cheat' meals this weekend.

As mentioned, blood test will be sorted this week with the intention to up the test to 500mg/wk, along with the food. Cycle will run for 16 weeks, and I may add in a second compound as it progresses, but food will be my main focus.

And just for @Jeremybeadleshand , this was June 2012, 10 years ago. I didn't get much of a tan on that holiday


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> To finish off a crap week all around, I got snapped by a van last week on the way back from Devon. They must have had a Hubble sized lens on the thing as I slowed as soon as it was in sight
> 
> Considering what I get up to with my mates on our bikes each summer, I shouldn't complain. We should probably be locked up


From memory those cameras have a half kilometre range mate, they usually have caught you unless you see them in enough time and slow, like when the van is on a motorway bridge.

Went to Canada on motorcycle tours, place was made from motorcycles and near empty roads. Say no more...!


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Last night was a pull session. I finally made it to the gym....
> 
> *Bent over rows: -*
> 2 x 8 @ 90kg
> ...


This may be useful. I have used this process myself.





__





Loading…






thepeopleslawyeruk.com


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> From memory those cameras have a half kilometre range mate, they usually have caught you unless you see them in enough time and slow, like when the van is on a motorway bridge.
> 
> Went to Canada on motorcycle tours, place was made from motorcycles and near empty roads. Say no more...!


Here in Wales we have some phenomenal roads on our doorsteps, and with a bit of planning, you can avoid most of the traffic. 

I sometimes back it off to admire the scenery. We sometimes forget how amazing the countryside is here in the UK and take it for granted 👍😎


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> Here in Wales we have some phenomenal roads on our doorsteps, and with a bit of planning, you can avoid most of the traffic.
> 
> I sometimes back it off to admire the scenery. We sometimes forget how amazing the countryside is here in the UK and take it for granted 👍😎


Agree, Wales does have some stunning scenery and roads...✔💯


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Push session yesterday. Changed it up slightly due to some fatigue.

*Plate loaded flat chest press: -*
2 x 10 @ 30kg/side - haven't led with this exercise for quite a while. It's not the best chest machine I've used, but I got a great contraction and pump from it.
1 x 10 @ 25kg

*Cable cross-overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 20kg
1 x AMRAP @ 15kg - best feeling I've had from this exercise for a very long time

*Flat dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 12 @ 22kg

*High incline dumbbell press (not quite shoulder press height): -*
2 x 14 @ 26kg - surprisingly, this felt really good. I may keep these in and go for a heavier weight next time. But getting them up may be a struggle.
1 x 10 @ 26kg - failed on 11th

*Standing lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop to 8kg AMRAP

*Tricep pushdown - flat bar: -*
2 x 15 @ 60kg - flat bar puts a lot of pressure on my elbows, so I go for reps over weight. 

*Overhead rope extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 60kg

*Single arm tricep extension, across body: -*
2 x 12 @ 30kg - less weight than normal, but they were a real struggle due to the pump.

Total step count - 22,048

Food: -
246g protein
886g carbs
174g fat
6,165 kcals 

Had quite a bit of junk last night. Needed it, only 1lb up this morning. 

Today's food will be similar. Leg session later.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Had a great leg session last night.

*Warm up* - 5 mins stationary bike

*RDL's: -*
2 x 8 @ 140kg
1 x 10 @ 120kg - more weight than usual for a back-off set, and I felt it

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets
1 x 22 @ 290kg - this set felt good so went for 2 extra reps. They hurt 😅 
1 x 15 @ 290kg - the extra reps had a much bigger impact on this set, completely fried, nothing left
1 x 18 @ 250kg - aimed for 20, but this was the absolute limit

*Weighted hyper-extensions *(straight back, hip hinge): -
2 x 15 @ 45kg additional weight - I can get very good isolation in my hamstrings with this movement
1 x AMRAP @ 25kg additional weight

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 65kg

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 45kg - happy with this, hamstrings were feeling it
1 x 5 @ 45kg - done 
1 x 8 @ 40kg

*Walking lunges *(bulgarian bag over the shoulders): -
2 x 34 - done. Form was going, these hurt

Legs were really feeling it on this mornings walk 

Daily step count - 22,761

Food: -
155g protein
671g carbs
117g fat
4,472 kcals + a large Domino's and a side of kickers (circa 2,500 kcals more)

That's more food than I've eaten for quite a long time. Up 2lb this morning though expected more.

Rest day today but I'm going to keep food high following that leg session last night.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Had a great leg session last night.
> 
> *Warm up* - 5 mins stationary bike
> 
> ...


You must be in tatters today?
What leg press set up do you have in your gym @TankSlapp ?
I weighed in at 101kg this morning 😂 
Amazing what a bit of bread and tomato sauce can do, I was 98 yesterday!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You must be in tatters today?
> What leg press set up do you have in your gym @TankSlapp ?
> I weighed in at 101kg this morning 😂
> Amazing what a bit of bread and tomato sauce can do, I was 98 yesterday!


They are mate. Going to need to walk them off to keep the blood flowing through them for a couple of days.

It's just a standard 45 degree, plate loaded leg press. Nothing special.

It only has a single row for plates unfortunately. So I can only get 145kg on either side and it's maxed out. However, the gym has two different types of plates. The ones stored by the leg area are quite thick.

I think I'm going to hunt down the other set as they are thinner. I reckon I could get close to 350kg total on it with those. But I'll probably be exhausted just lugging plates around the gym before I've done a set 😄

I have balanced an Olympic bar on it before, but it's difficult doing this on your own. You really need someone either side loading it together.

The best one I've used is a Cybex hinged leg press. Excellent piece of equipment.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi mate, I looked in Morrisons and unfortunately they don't sell the ARLA Protein Cottage cheese. I looked first for them and nothing but Morrisons own. To make sure I saw a manager and asked him if they stock and sell ARLA Protein Cottage Cheese and they don't. That is my store, but I think it will be all of Morrisons stores as our store is huge.

Did a bit of investigation and it is ASDA that stock and sell it, but I have not checked the ASDA in my area. Cheers.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hi mate, I looked in Morrisons and unfortunately they don't sell the ARLA Protein Cottage cheese. I looked first for them and nothing but Morrisons own. To make sure I saw a manager and asked him if they stock and sell ARLA Protein Cottage Cheese and they don't. That is my store, but I think it will be all of Morrisons stores as our store is huge.
> 
> Did a bit of investigation and it is ASDA that stock and sell it, but I have not checked the ASDA in my area. Cheers.


That's a shame. I haven't seen it for ages but I think I'm going to track some down. I really like the stuff and it's much more palettable that standard cottage cheese.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday.

Total step count - 16,600
Food (kept it high): -
219g protein
705g carbs
104g fat
4,727 kcals

Food will be more normal today. 

Getting bloods drawn this morning, and a pull session later.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Good pull session last night. Gym was quiet.

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 70kg
1 x 10 @ 60kg - really enjoying this exercise. I find it really targets my upper back and rear delts when using a pronated grip. I've only ever done it as a fill-in if other equipment is being used, but I may target this as my prime back exercise for a bit.

*Wide grip pull downs: -*
2 x 10 @ 90kg - strangely this seems to be my limit. Left bicep and shoulder don't feel good at this weight.
1 x 12 @ 75kg - this feels a lot better. I will have to focus more on lighter weight and higher reps going forward

*Seated cable rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 90kg
1 x 12 @ 70kg

*Cable pull overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg

*Barbell shrugs: -*
2 x 12 130kg - last couple of reps were a real struggle
1 x 10 @ 110kg

*Seated bent over laterals: - *
2 x 12 @ 16kg - intended to hit the 18's but rear delts were really feeling it
1 x AMRAP @ 12kg

*EZ-Bar curls: -*
1 x 10 @ 35kg
1 x 8 @ 35kg - holy crap these sets were tougher than I expected 
1 x 10 @ 30kg

*Dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 14kg
1 x AMRAP @ 10kg - done. Biceps completely shot last night.

Total step count - 20,607

Food: -
216g protein
669g carbs
67g fat
4,235 kcals

Blood was drawn and sent off yesterday as well.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

The supported T bar row is a blinding piece of kit.
I’ve only seen two in all the gyms I’ve been in.
They were in old school bb gyms too.
Great for the rear delts and getting that really good squeeze at the top.
Rear delts with 16s 🤣…after the all the other work!?
I’d tear off an arm!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The supported T bar row is a blinding piece of kit.
> I’ve only seen two in all the gyms I’ve been in.
> They were in old school bb gyms too.
> Great for the rear delts and getting that really good squeeze at the top.
> ...


Definitely felt them last night. Even muttered a few grunts 

I've always thought that rear delts are essential for a powerful looking physique, along with triceps, traps and back. 

And deep separation between them and your triceps is a good indication of how lean someone is when clothed.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The supported T bar row is a blinding piece of kit.
> I’ve only seen two in all the gyms I’ve been in.
> They were in old school bb gyms too.
> Great for the rear delts and getting that really good squeeze at the top.
> ...


There is one in my gym, and it is an old school gym!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Push session last night. Was quite tired but got it done.

*Flat dumbbell bench press: -*
1 x 12 @ 36kg - surprised I got this many, it felt heavier than usual.
1 x 6 @ 36kg - failed
1 x AMRAP @ 30kg

*Cable cross-overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 20kg
1 x 12 @ 15kg - getting an excellent contraction from these at the moment. I normally don't do them until the end of the session so this may be the reason.

*Incline dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 10 @ 24kg
1 x 12 @ 20kg

*High incline dumbbell press: -*
1 x 15 @ 28kg - this felt good considering shoulders feel slightly fatigued
1 x 10 @ 28kg - failed
1 x AMRAP @ 22kg

*Standing lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop to 8kg AMRAP - last few reps with the smaller weight were cheated up, with as slow and controlled as I could muster on the eccentric. I cried a bit 😅 

*EZ-bar tricep pushdown: *-
2 x 14 @ 65kg
1 x 12 @ 50kg - I find the EZ bar puts slightly less stress on my elbows than the flat bar.

*Over head rope extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 55kg - triceps felt very tight on the stretch, pump was intense

*Single arm, across body, pushdown: -*
2 x 12 @ 30kg - intense pump - completely done.

Not a great session, strength wasn't what it should have been, but I got the work done.

Total step count - 19,287
Food: -
211g protein
638g carbs
65g fat
4,072 kcals

One of the gym regulars asked me if I was bulking last night. He said my arms looked massive . Joocee tricep pump probably helped. #feelsgood

I have noticed this week that my work shirts are tighter around the back, chest and arms, which I haven't felt for quite a while. They've been hanging off me all summer. Though I am feeling slightly softer around the lower abdomen and lower back. This is the mental side of it that I hate 

Weight has remained stable all week at around 185lb, but I've been finding that I usually drop a lot of water towards the end of the week for some reason.

Leg session later.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> This is the mental side of it that I hate


We are all the same mate, just one of the elements of Bodybuilding... I'm not to bad and can pass it off, but it's there...


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> We are all the same mate, just one of the elements of Bodybuilding... I'm not to bad and can pass it off, but it's there...


I find that I lose a sense of perspective, especially when frequenting places like this forum, social media etc. I presume I'm not the only one.

And while I'm feeling a bit soft, the regular I chatted with last night thinks that I'm looking 'shredded' (his words).

I think we set high standards for ourselves, unrealistically a lot of the time, and then fail to recognise that the average gym goer that you are surrounded by, doesn't even look like they lift.

A dose of reality now and then, never hurts.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> I find that I lose a sense of perspective, especially when frequenting places like this forum, social media etc. I presume I'm not the only one.
> 
> And while I'm feeling a bit soft, the regular I chatted with last night thinks that I'm looking 'shredded' (his words).
> 
> ...


Well said, agree and you are not the only one...


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Leg session last night

*Warm up *- 5 mins stationary bike
Knees didn't feel good even after a decent warm up, so I thought I'd give the quads an easier time and focus on hamstrings

*RDL's: -*
Lots of warm up sets
1 x 5 @ 130kg - felt good so decided to push
1 x 5 @ 145kg - up 5kg from previous best. Just a small amount of weight but it felt like I'd stuck an extra 50kg on the bar 
1 x 6 @ 140kg - blowing really hard on the last two reps, close to failure
1 x 6 @ 130kg - form started to go on last rep
I didn't feel up to much after the warm up, so I'm happy with this

*V-Squat: -*
2 x 10 @ 150kg - form wasn't good. Posterior chain was ruined from the RDL's. Should have kept the weight lower
1 x 20 @ 100kg - ouch!!

*Hyper extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 50kg additional weight - drop to 25kg AMRAP
1 x AMRAP @ 25kg additional weight - drop to body-weight AMRAP

*Seated leg curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg - rest/pause to get to 12. This was tough.

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 14 @ 65kg
1 x AMRAP @ 50kg

Happy with that workout considering it was ad-hoc.

Final step count - 17,772 - left watch on charge while walking the puppy, so surprised it's this high.

Food: -
222g protein
639g carbs
70g fat
4,176 kcals

Rest day today. Weight has been fairly stable this week, but we'll see where it is tomorrow. I feel my food is too high, so I may reign it in a touch next week.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday.

Total step count - 17,634
Food: -
24g protein
345g carbs
66g fat
3,039 kcals

Had my blood test results back. Haematocrit was high, but I'm putting this down to not donating for 2 years. Need to keep on top of this and be more regular.

Alt and creatine was high as expected.

Interestingly, free thyroxine was low. 

Oestrogen was higher than I expected @ 255pmol/L. I'm not suffering any sides but I'll keep an eye on this and might introduce some adex.

Testosterone was @ 45.7nmol/L. Blood was taken 3 days after my last shot of 125mg/test e

Cholesterol and proteins all in range.

*Today was weigh-in day - 185.6lb.* Big jump from last week, up 5lb, but I'm putting last weeks measurement down as an anomaly. I'm up 2lb on the reading from 2 weeks ago, so that's more realistic.

Average daily step count last week - 19,530

Average food: -
217g protein
650g carbs
95g fat
4,412 kcals - this is higher than I think is necessary. I'll aim to hit 3,800 to 4,000 as a daily average going forward.

Starting my cycle from today. It will be 500mg/test e per week. Pinned 250mg this morning, 250mg will be pinned on Tuesday.

Aiming for 16 weeks which will take it up to 25/02/23.

Pull session later.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

How high was your Haematocrit mate


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> How high was your Haematocrit mate


0.526 L/L


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> 0.526 L/L


Little on the high side yeah . Once had mine at 58 . the symptoms on that was was rather uncomfortable . Almost intolerable


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Little on the high side yeah . Once had mine at 58 . the symptoms on that was was rather uncomfortable . Almost intolerable


Definitely want to sort it out. I'll keep an eye on the diary and go and give blood again as soon as I can in around 10 weeks time 👍


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Little on the high side yeah . Once had mine at 58 . the symptoms on that was was rather uncomfortable . Almost intolerable


What were your symptoms mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> What were your symptoms mate?


Extreme itchiness that never went away was constant , felt like I wanted to tear my skin off . Heavy breathing tight chest . I also developed purple blotches across my face that would come then suddenly appear and come back in a different spot. Blood pressure was around 180. Walked in to the doctors he said you be fine just stop doing what you are doing , I didn’t believe him so went straight to A and e . They said you are on the verge of having a stroke and have to act now . They took a pint of blood out of me on the same day . I come off everything cold turkey and surprisingly kept all my gains with no pct , this was after being shut down 5 years 🤷‍♂️
I didn’t do anything for around 2 years after that .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Extreme itchiness that never went away was constant , felt like I wanted to tear my skin off . Heavy breathing tight chest . I also developed purple blotches across my face that would come then suddenly appear and come back in a different spot. Blood pressure was around 180. Walked in to the doctors he said you be fine just stop doing what you are doing , I didn’t believe him so went straight to A and e . They said you are on the verge of having a stroke and have to act now . They took a pint of blood out of me on the same day . I come off everything cold turkey and surprisingly kept all my gains with no pct , this was after being shut down 5 years 🤷‍♂️
> I didn’t do anything for around 2 years after that .


Scary that mate but thanks for sharing, good to know which sides to look out for!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Extreme itchiness that never went away was constant , felt like I wanted to tear my skin off . Heavy breathing tight chest . I also developed purple blotches across my face that would come then suddenly appear and come back in a different spot. Blood pressure was around 180. Walked in to the doctors he said you be fine just stop doing what you are doing , I didn’t believe him so went straight to A and e . They said you are on the verge of having a stroke and have to act now . They took a pint of blood out of me on the same day . I come off everything cold turkey and surprisingly kept all my gains with no pct , this was after being shut down 5 years 🤷‍♂️
> I didn’t do anything for around 2 years after that .


Interesting that you've said that.

I haven't experienced the itchiness or blotchy skin, but I have experienced the tight chest.

When I smashed myself up from the bike accident I had in 2011, one of the injuries was a collapsed lung. It's never been 100% since, and I've put down any tight chest issues as a result of that, along with hayfever that I can suffer with quite badly. 

I did experience some unusually bad tight chest issues during the summer, now I'm wondering whether it was a side effect of high heamatocrit.

I won't be so lazy about it now.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Pull session last night. Got some doms in my lats this morning so it must have been a good one....

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 75kg - Tough sets, felt every rep but form was going on last couple
1 x 12 @ 65kg

*Wide grip pull downs (slow and controlled, focus on form and stretch): -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg - bicep felt okay at this weight. I'll keep it here for the foreseeable and see how it gets on
1 x 12 @ 65kg

*Seated cable rows (medium width):-*
2 x 12 @ 80kg - full stretch with controlled contraction
1 x 12 @ 65kg

*Cable pull-overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg

*Seated dumbbell shrugs: -*
2 x 14 @ 50kg
1 x 10 @ 50kg - grip slipped on last rep, so drop set to 30kg AMRAP

*Seated bent over laterals: - *
2 x 12 @ 18kg - got there at last, last few reps were cheated slightly, but it's a start
1 x 14 @ 12kg

*Incline dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 14kg 

*Standing dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 10 @ 16kg 

*EZ-Bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - screamers. Lots of body language for the last 4 reps, but slow and controlled eccentric. Ouch.

Total step count - 23,072
Food (slightly off plan): -
245g protein
793g carbs
125g fat
5,404 kcals

I might try and get some progress shots taken this week, just as I'm starting this cycle.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Interesting that you've said that.
> 
> I haven't experienced the itchiness or blotchy skin, but I have experienced the tight chest.
> 
> ...


I never donated blood in all that time , slowly creeps up on you .Deffo not something to be taken lightly I donate every 3 months now and take a mini aspirin daily . I felt quite unwell at first , took a day off work over the next couple of days all the other symptoms come Itchiness come first for me I did also have random nose bleeds , tingling in feet and hands is another one. Quite a lot really , I also have permanent yellowing of the skin on my shins , that I didn’t have before until then , never left . me having anxiety didn’t help matters though.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Decent push session last night.

*Flat dumbbell bench press: -*
1 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 5 @ 36kg - struggling to progress with these. A spotter would be handy to force a few more reps
2 x 8 @ 30kg - I dropped the bench to the decline position which felt better on my shoulder. Might start with this next time.

*Cable cross-overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 20kg
1 x 15 @ 15kg

*Incline dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 12 @ 24kg - felt these

*High incline dumbbell press: *-
2 x 8 @ 30kg - increased weight and surprisingly these felt a lot better than expected. 
1 x 10 @ 24kg

*Seated lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - a bit of body language to force the last few reps

*Standing lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop set to 8kg AMRAP - shoulders were on fire 

*EZ-bar tricep push-downs: -*
2 x 15 @ 60kg 

*Rope overhead tricep extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg 

*Single arm tricep push-down: -*
2 x 10 @ 35kg - skin splitting pump in my triceps. Haven't felt them that full for a very long time.

Total step count - 24,256

Food: -
223g protein
599g carbs
108g fat
4,367 kcals

Rest day today.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you tried rest pause reps in order to get your bench work up


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Have you tried rest pause reps in order to get your bench work up


Sort of. My problem is just holding the weight in the extended position fatigues my left shoulder. I don't tend to lock out for this reason.

I will actively try and incorporate some rest/pause on the next session and see how that feels though, as I need to try something


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> Sort of. My problem is just holding the weight in the extended position fatigues my left shoulder. I don't tend to lock out for this reason.
> 
> I will actively try and incorporate some rest/pause on the next session and see how that feels though, as I need to try something


Hope it works out for you mate. This method does seem to find a weak spot, but I would be the same.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Yesterday was a rest day, but I decided to pop along to the gym to do some cardio. Legs were feeling a bit tight and I just wanted to get some blood through them before todays leg session.

Did 20 mins on the cross-trainer, heart rate was around 140bpm with a similar step rate. 

Finished off with 3 sets of cable crunches @ 65kg.

Final step count - 22,356

Food: -
234g protein
709g carbs
105g fat
4,866 kcals

I have been monitoring my weight daily for a few weeks, purely out of curiosity to see how stable it is. Last week it was pretty much bang on 185lb for 7 days. I'm already down 2lb from Saturday, despite all of this food.

I'm hoping the increase in dose is going to help somewhat over the next few weeks, or I might just have to switch to the Häagen-Dazs diet instead 🐷🐷🐷


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

This is sad. I remember Doug from when I got into a proper gym in my early 20's. I trained with him quite a few times and I learnt a lot from him.

Good to see he lived to a ripe old age, he was an old fashioned gentleman and had time for everyone.









Tributes to much-loved bodybuilder who kept training into his 90s


Doug Evans of Cardiff used to train four times a week




www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> This is sad. I remember Doug from when I got into a proper gym in my early 20's. I trained with him quite a few times and I learnt a lot from him.
> 
> Good to see he lived to a ripe old age, he was an old fashioned gentleman and had time for everyone.
> 
> ...


Had a bloody good innings though mate! That's the way I like to see it.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Had a bloody good innings though mate! That's the way I like to see it.


Definitely, and it's good to see that he was still imparting his knowledge up until a couple of years ago.

Had ten mins spare so I thought I'd look at my tracking over the last few weeks.

This is my weight since 01/10/22, so just over 5 weeks. From a quick review of MFP I've averaged 4,093 kcals per day in that period.

The trend line is up, but it's hardly 1lb. We'll see what happens over the next month with the increase in test, but on the plus side, I am making progress on some lifts.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Definitely, and it's good to see that he was still imparting his knowledge up until a couple of years ago.
> 
> Had ten mins spare so I thought I'd look at my tracking over the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


You've been eating at maintenance more or less. Why not add a single extra meal/snack per day, like a Skyr yoghurt or similar? 45g protein and around 350 cals.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> You've been eating at maintenance more or less. Why not add a single extra meal/snack per day, like a Skyr yoghurt or similar? 45g protein and around 350 cals.


I've been playing about with MFP this morning funnily enough, and have adjusted my targets up around 300 kcals


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Got to the gym later than usual last night for my leg session, so decided to drop a bit of volume. Still turned out to be a good session 😅 

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 15 @ 300kg - managed to track down 2 of the skinny 25kg plates . The first 10 reps felt fairly straightforward, but the last 5 hurt. I may have uttered a few expletives....
1 x 20 @ 250kg
1 x 18 @ 250kg - this was the limit, I would have failed the next rep.

*RDL's: -*
2 x 6 @ 140kg - absolute limit after the leg press. Surprised I managed it being honest. 
2 x 8 @ 120kg - blowing hard at the end, form was starting to go on the last rep

*Leg extensions: -*
1 x 15 @ 65kg
1 x 12 @ 65kg - fail
1 x 15 @ 55kg

*Seated leg curl: -*
2 x 15 @ 55kg - peak contraction was intense

Happy with that session. Legs felt very heavy on this mornings walk, and my glutes and hams are sore sat here typing this  

Total step count - 18,203

Food (detoured to buy some junk on the way home, I needed it!)
260g protein
707g carbs
105g fat
4,963 kcals

Also did my second pin of 250mg test e. I usually only pin once on a Saturday morning as I just can't be arsed with the fuss anymore. But I'll see how long I can be bothered to split the dose between a Tuesday as well for the time being.

Interestingly my weight was up 3lb this morning which is strange, as it felt like I had spent half of the day sat on the toilet! Hydration has been good too.

Pull session later.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Got to the gym later than usual last night for my leg session, so decided to drop a bit of volume. Still turned out to be a good session 😅
> 
> *Leg press: -*
> Lots of warm up sets
> ...


We have loads of those red 25kg plates kicking around in my gym but man they're a bitch to get a good grip on aren't they. 

I also hate pinning more than once a week, it's such a faff.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> We have loads of those red 25kg plates kicking around in my gym but man they're a bitch to get a good grip on aren't they.
> 
> I also hate pinning more than once a week, it's such a faff.


Luckily, these ones actually have slots around the circumference that you can grab hold of.

And as I'm a good boy, I took them back to the same place I stole them from. 

I forgot to mention that I had to walk a good 30m+, and down a small flight of stairs, while carrying 50kg  . I'm not sure which caused the most swear words 😅


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Luckily, these ones actually have slots around the circumference that you can grab hold of.
> 
> And as I'm a good boy, I took them back to the same place I stole them from.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I had to walk a good 30m+, and down a small flight of stairs, while carrying 50kg  . I'm not sure which caused the most swear words 😅


Good forearm workout at least mate 👍😆


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Extreme itchiness that never went away was constant , felt like I wanted to tear my skin off . Heavy breathing tight chest . I also developed purple blotches across my face that would come then suddenly appear and come back in a different spot. Blood pressure was around 180. Walked in to the doctors he said you be fine just stop doing what you are doing , I didn’t believe him so went straight to A and e . They said you are on the verge of having a stroke and have to act now . They took a pint of blood out of me on the same day . I come off everything cold turkey and surprisingly kept all my gains with no pct , this was after being shut down 5 years 🤷‍♂️
> I didn’t do anything for around 2 years after that .


****ing hell.
Good you had the sense to get checked elsewhere.
Even better you kept your hard earned gains!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> ****ing hell.
> Good you had the sense to get checked elsewhere.
> Even better you kept your hard earned gains!


Felt like doctor was chatting shit to be honest so had to get 2nd opinion , this was even after showing my gp my blood report from medichecks .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Decent pull session last night, even though I wasn't feeling up to it.

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 67.5kg - increase in weight. Really felt these sets, back is still fatigued from the previous days leg session.
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Mid width pull downs, neutral grip: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg - going to stick with this bar for the foreseeable, far less stress on my left shoulder and bicep. Got a great connection which helps.
1 x 14 @ 65kg

*Seated cable rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 90kg
1 x 12 @ 70kg

*Cable pull overs: -*
1 x 10 @ 70kg - failed, last were fried by this point
1 x 8 @ 65kg - done

*Barbell shrugs: -*
2 x 8 @ 140kg - these were a struggle. Whole back was feeling fatigued at this point.
2 x 8 @ 120kg
I may switch these up and aim more for higher reps for a bit. 

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 18kg
1 x 18 @ 14kg

*Standing dumbbell curls: -*
1 x 8 @ 18kg - gave them a try, but arms were feeling it
1 x 12 @ 16kg

*Hammer curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 14kg

*EZ-Bar curls: -*
2 x 21 @ 20kg - love finishing off with these now. Absolute failure by the end 😅

Final step count - 18,502

Food: -
235g protein
681g carbs
85g fat
4,517 kcals

Felt as though I was coming down with something while training last night. Just didn't feel 100%, though got the work done.

I would put it down to a bit of test flu as that what it feels like, but I've only ever experienced it within hours of pinning, not 24hrs later. Either way, I'll see how I feel today and maybe swap tomorrows rest day with todays push session.

On a positive, I'm definitely feeling fuller already this week. Some of my shirts are quite tight around the back and arms now, struggled to get yesterdays shirt off 😄.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> Decent pull session last night, even though I wasn't feeling up to it.
> 
> *Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
> 2 x 10 @ 67.5kg - increase in weight. Really felt these sets, back is still fatigued from the previous days leg session.
> 1 x 12 @ 60kg


Those chest supported T-Bar rows are some killers. Personally love to finish a back session with them to burn out.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Decent pull session last night, even though I wasn't feeling up to it.
> 
> *Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
> 2 x 10 @ 67.5kg - increase in weight. Really felt these sets, back is still fatigued from the previous days leg session.
> ...


Funny that your weight hasn't changed drastically yet you're getting bigger. That's magic right there mate, means you're recomping. Excellent stuff.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Those chest supported T-Bar rows are some killers. Personally love to finish a back session with them to burn out.


Yeah, really enjoying them to be honest. I've only done them on and off previously, but I'm getting a good connection with them. Keeping them in for the foreseeable.



train2win said:


> Funny that your weight hasn't changed drastically yet you're getting bigger. That's magic right there mate, means you're recomping. Excellent stuff.


It's magic 😅. Scale seems to be edging upwards this week, probably down to the increase in test and water/glycogen. 

Definitely looked a bit fuller tonight in the gym mirror at least.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Push last night. The gym was rammed for some reason so ended up having to improvise on exercise selection.

Ended up a pretty decent session, probably due to turning my rage inwards rather than at the group of 4 skinny tossers curling in the squat rack 

Did a lot or random warm up sets including some cable-cross overs, as I couldn't get near a bench. The area was filled with the usual tubby mouth-breathers, leaving half of the dumbbell rack strewn across the floor 

*Pin loaded chest press: - *
2 x 12 @ 80kg
1 x 12 @ 65kg
Haven't used this machine for a while. I get a good contraction but I find it also works my triceps too much

*High incline dumbbell press (got a bench eventually): -*
2 x 8 @ 32kg - increase weight. That's the heaviest I've gone for a very long time. First set was fairly easy, second set required some rest pause but got it done.
1 x 12 @ 26kg

*Flat dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 12 @ 22kg - these were a struggle.

*Seated side laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - harder than usual

*Standing side laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop to 8kg AMRAP - shoulers were seriously pumped trying to finish these

*Pin-loaded seated dip machine: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg

*Single arm overhead dumbbell extension: -*
1 x 6 @ 16kg - wow, these were a struggle. 
2 x 8 @ 14kg

*EZ-bar tricep push down: -*
2 x 16 @ 60kg - these finished me off with a serious pump

Decent session overall, which I didn't expect.

Total step count - 19,486

Food: -
236g protein
515g carbs
67g fat
3,700 kcals

Rest day today. I need one, legs are still feeling it from Tuesdays session.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I was guilty of curling in the squat rack last week, I must admit.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> I was guilty of curling in the squat rack last week, I must admit.


I suppose that's better than texting in the squat rack...or sending emails 😄


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> I suppose that's better than texting in the squat rack...or sending emails 😄


Emails , don’t get me started . 🤣


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Emails , don’t get me started . 🤣


I might raise the stakes and have a Teams meeting in the squat rack on the next leg session 😆😆😆


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday.

Yesterdays step count - 24,552

Food: -
235g protein
511g carbs
73g fat
3,709 kcals

Weigh in this morning. - 186.8lb, so up 1lb this week. I'll take that, it makes a change  

Average step count last week was - 21,489 

Average daily food: -
239g protein
645g carbs
95g fat
4,503 kcals

Going to try and keep this consistent next week and see what happens. Pinned 250mg again this morning.

Leg session later, and thankfully my DOMS seems to have diminished


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

My legs were properly fatigued before getting to the gym last night, but it turned out to be a decent session.

*RDL's: -*
1 x 8 @ 145kg - 2 more reps than last time
1 x 6 @ 145kg - form started to go
1 x 8 @ 130kg - blowing hard

*Belted squat machine: -*
2 x 20 @ 120kg
Knees weren't feeling up to the leg press, so I thought I'd try this out as I haven't used it before. Did quite a few warm up sets to get the feel for it. I definitely felt it in the quads, and they are sore this morning. I reckon I could go a lot heavier but there's a fair bit of pressure through the belt onto the hips. I'll use it again and experiment.

*Weighted hyper-extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 50kg - drop to 25kg AMRAP - got a bit of a bicep pump holding onto two 25kg plates  
1 x 12 @ 25kg - drop to bodyweight AMRAP

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 65kg
1 x 15 @ 50kg

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 45kg
1 x 9 @ 45kg - fail
1 x 12 @ 35kg - this hurt

*Seated calf raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 60kg - super set with standing body-weight calf raises

Happy with that considering I was on the go all day, with hardly a breather. Legs are feeling it today.

Total step count - 25,876 

Food: -
243g protein
658g carbs
111g fat
4,711 kcals

Pull session later.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate! 💪


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Going well mate! 💪


Thanks Brian. I'm trying, but this sh1t doesn't get easier with age 😅


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Pull session last night.

*Bent over barbell rows: -*
1 x 12 @ 80kg - intended to focus on form and contraction last night and expected to stay at 80kg, but this felt easier than I thought it would.
1 x 8 @ 90kg
1 x 6 @ 90kg
1 x 8 @ 80kg - happy with this. Haven't led with this exercise for a few weeks, and both form and strength felt really good. Excellent connection with my lats.

*Medium with grip pull downs: -*
1 x 10 @ 85kg - weight up
1 x 8 @ 85kg - fail
1 x 12 @ 75kg

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
1 x 9 @ 65kg - so much harder three exercises in!!
2 x 10 @ 60kg

*Rope pull-overs: -*
2 x 12 @ 60kg - struggled with these, lats were [email protected] so just stretched them out.

*Barbell shrugs: -*
2 x 15 @ 120kg - less weight than usual, as I want to focus on the contraction. Traps were already [email protected] by now anyway 😄
1 x 12 @ 120kg

*Face pulls: -*
2 x 15 @ 55kg

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 18kg

*Standing dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 8 @ 16kg - biceps were properly fatigued, these were a struggle
2 x 12 @ 14kg

*EZ-Bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - I cried 😱

Total step count - 20,674

Food: -
252g protein
766g carbs
82g fat
4,934 kcals

Rest day today.....thankfully....😴

I'm still struggling to get my head around how much food I've been eating, and how little the scale has moved over thee last 6 weeks. I am still pretty vascular though not quite as dry as I was when on lower carbs, which is to be expected. I can still see very good striations through my shoulders and upper arms/chest area

My lower chest has gone softer which always happens first, as well as my lower back and lower abdomen (as in the photo). Legs are still holding a better condition and vascularity than I expected as well.

I think it's just years of psychological conditioning to believe that eating large amounts of food, irrespective of quality, turns you into a fat [email protected] overnight. Still a long way to go so lets hope I don't go full Hindenburg mode just yet 

50 next week, so I'm pretty sure the scale will jump just a little bit 🐷


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I have very little spare time for TV/Netflix etc, so I tend to dip in and out of podcasts on YouTube when I do have time.

I found this one excellent viewing if anyone is interested. Mike Van Wyck absolutely nails what modern gym culture is like here. If anyone is constantly rolling their eyes in disbelief over that they see in the gym these days, you'll probably agree with his observations compared to his old school training approach.

It's long, but worth a watch


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Pull session last night.
> 
> *Bent over barbell rows: -*
> 1 x 12 @ 80kg - intended to focus on form and contraction last night and expected to stay at 80kg, but this felt easier than I thought it would.
> ...


Looking good man!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> I have very little spare time for TV/Netflix etc, so I tend to dip in and out of podcasts on YouTube when I do have time.
> 
> I found this one excellent viewing if anyone is interested. Mike Van Wyck absolutely nails what modern gym culture is like here. If anyone is constantly rolling their eyes in disbelief over that they see in the gym these days, you'll probably agree with his observations compared to his old school training approach.
> 
> It's long, but worth a watch


i quite enjoy a podcast . Do you ever listen to rx muscle with dave Palumbo


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> i quite enjoy a podcast . Do you ever listen to rx muscle with dave Palumbo


I listen to some of his stuff, but when he gets half a dozen guys on there all trying to get their points across, it becomes painful to listen to.

I enjoy the science'y type ones, such as 3DMJ, Stronger by Science etc. Natty based mainly but the subject matter is usually good.

Also John Jewitt puts out good stuff, and I listen to a lot of the Think Big Bodybuilding ones too.

I have started listening to Desktop Bodybuilding on and off. Not sure what to make of him but he gets a lot of big names on there.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> I'm still struggling to get my head around how much food I've been eating, and how little the scale has moved over thee last 6 weeks.
> 
> I think it's just years of psychological conditioning to believe that eating large amounts of food, irrespective of quality, turns you into a fat [email protected] overnight. Still a long way to go so lets hope I don't go full Hindenburg mode just yet
> 
> ...


I'm the same mate, eating more and not a lot of change, plus agree with the psychological conditioning sentence! Anyway, "it is what it is" as they say nowadays, but you are looking great for 50 years old - 💪💯✔


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> I'm the same mate, eating more and not a lot of change, plus agree with the psychological conditioning sentence! Anyway, "it is what it is" as they say nowadays, but you are looking great for 50 years old - 💪💯✔


Thanks mate  

I've just had the same conversation with a colleague. I explained what I'm eating in a day and he was bewildered at how much it was.

Bear in mind that hes a young fit lad, who has been trying to gain weight for years. I've always told him that he eats like a small child, but he won't listen.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday.

Total step count - 15,834

Food: -
260g protein
520g carbs
58g fat
3,715kcals

Push session later this evening.

I've been considering popping back to a bodybuilding gym for the short term. It's just around the corner from my current one.

Mainly just for a change of scenery and a bigger variety of equipment. Biggest downside is the lack of female eye candy


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Rest day yesterday.
> 
> Total step count - 15,834
> 
> ...


I'm at a proper bodybuilding gym and the women in there are hot as fook 😂 

How do you manage so many steps per day?


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I'm at a proper bodybuilding gym and the women in there are hot as fook 😂
> 
> How do you manage so many steps per day?


This particular gym has mainly had fat and spotty guys in there 

I haven't been back since COVID, but maybe the clientele has improved 🤞

I'm out every morning at 5.30am with the dog, for anywhere between 45 mins to an hour. Tend to walk at a good pace and end up doing between 5,500 and 6,500 steps before breakfast.

I've got a desk job, but still manage to move about a bit during the day.

In the evening I'm out walking the puppy for 20 mins or so, then I take the dog out again for another 45 mins. 

Then it's me-time in the gym 😅

It's surprising how much it adds up.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Decent push session last night, but I think I'm going to have to keep a eye on pressing volume. Tendinitis in my left elbow is starting to flare up slightly, which is a side effect of my knackered left pec.

*Flat dumbbell bench press: -*
1 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 7 @ 36kg - failed
1 x 8 @ 32 kg - overall happy with that. Slight increase since the last time I did these.

*Pec fly machine (haven't used this for a long time): -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg - good connection with pecs

*Incline dumbell flies: -*
2 x 10 @ 24kg
2 x 10 @ 20kg

*Standing lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop to 8kg AMRAP

*EZ-Bar tricep pushdowns: -*
2 x 16 @ 60kg

*Dumbbell over head tricep extensions: -*
2 x 8 @ 14kg - struggling with this motion at the moment. Triceps are shot by the time I get to this exercise.

*Single arm tricep push down: -*
2 x 15 @ 15kg - different cable machine. Felt smoother, excellent finisher.

Total step count - 18,817

Food: -
277g protein
577g carbs
70g fat
4,146 kcals

Protein is up at the moment as I'm getting in a lot of incomplete sources from carbs. Nearly 90g of protein from oats, rice, bagels etc.

I've been tracking my weight nearly every day for a couple of months and it's up every day this week. I don't want to appear that I'm chasing the scale, I just use it as a tool to check trends, but it's up every day this week. Up 3lb since Saturday, but I do feel a bit bloated.

I'll put it down to the increase in test for the last 10 days, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Got to the gym later than intended last night. Got a leg session done but I reduced the volume a touch and upped the tempo instead.

*Leg press: -*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 20 @ 290kg - couldn't be arsed to waste time tracking the thinner plates down, so reduced the time between sets instead.
2 x 20 @ 250kg - blowing hard at the end. Rest/pause and the last few were a struggle

*Dumbbell RDL's: -*
2 x 10 @ 50kg's - full stretch, virtually touching the ground. Last couple were wobblers  
1 x 10 @ 40kg - fast reps

*Leg extension: -*
2 x 15 @ 65kg
1 x 9 @ 65kg - fail - drop set to 45kg AMRAP

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 45kg
1 x 8 @ 45kg - fail - drop to 35kg AMRAP

I was blowing hard by the end of that session, got it all done quite quickly. 

In hindsight, that sort of volume is probably more suitable for my recovery. Legs are feeling quite fatigued constantly, so I might consider using next week as a de-load just for my legs.

Total step count - 17,753

Food: -
263g protein
592g carbs
52g fat
3,983kcals


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Got to the gym later than intended last night. Got a leg session done but I reduced the volume a touch and upped the tempo instead.
> 
> *Leg press: -*
> Lots of warm up sets
> ...


It’s a feat that you can keep fat intake so low while keeping the rest sky high


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> It’s a feat that you can keep fat intake so low while keeping the rest sky high


Diet was a bit off last night. I was home late and couldn't be arsed to cook, so it was 4 bagels with some lightest Philadelphia and 200g of cooked chicken from the fridge. So very little fat.

I'm not adding fat to the diet at the moment, but I may have to if the calories need to go up. There's only so many oats you can eat before the toilet pan gives out


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Great pull session last night.

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 10 @ 67.5kg - increase in weight over last week. Felt strong, though the last couple of reps in each set were very difficult
1 x 10 @ 60kg

*Medium grip pull downs: -*
2 x 10 @ 85kg - increase in weight over last week. Again, felt strong.
1 x 12 @ 65kg

*Seated cable rows: -*
1 x 15 @ 80kg - dropped the weight down to reset my form, as it's been getting sloppy. Slower and better controlled reps.
1 x 12 @ 80kg - fail
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Barbell shrugs: -*
2 x 10 @ 120kg - traps were completely shot. This felt much heavier than usual
1 x 10 @ 110kg

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 18kg

*Standing dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 10 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop to 8kg AMRAP to finish

Good session. Traps and biceps took a beasting and I struggled to do much direct volume, but overall I'm happy with that.

General observation last night. There were a couple of young lads on the leg press next to the chest supported row when I got the the gym. Complete with knee wraps and all of the kit. They looked the part.

I did all of my warm up and working sets before either of them managed one set each. Both sat there staring like zombies into their phones. Probably wondering why they haven't made any progress 

Am I the only one that leaves my phone in the car boot or my bag? 

Total step count - 23,764

Food: -
268g protein
614g carbs
69g fat
4,266kcals

Rest day today thankfully. Body feels a bit beaten up.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Workouts looking good. I personally take my phone in with me to log my weights (i have logged everything for the last 8 years) and i still time out my rest between sets on my stopwatch on my phone. Just my particular routine


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Great pull session last night.
> 
> *Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
> Lots of warm up sets
> ...


I also use my phone like @PaulNe to log my workouts, mainly because I can't be arsed to write it in a book and then type it up later on (and I have shite handwriting anyway). 

But other than logging workouts and playing music, I don't use it to talk to anyone while I'm at the gym. Intensity is always high. 

Quite a few 'fat strong' lads at my gym who stand flexing their triceps in the mirror, walking around with imaginary rugby balls under the arms etc., you can see zero definition, they just look big. Those are the lads that annoy me and make me chuckle simultaneously because of how aggressive they act. Loads of lads who sit on their phones watching videos or texting, even see people on calls. 

I've always loved to sit quietly and just observe people. Seen all kinds of stuff over the years.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Workouts looking good. I personally take my phone in with me to log my weights (i have logged everything for the last 8 years) and i still time out my rest between sets on my stopwatch on my phone. Just my particular routine




What sort of duration do you set the rest for out of curiosity?


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I also use my phone like @PaulNe to log my workouts, mainly because I can't be arsed to write it in a book and then type it up later on (and I have shite handwriting anyway).
> 
> But other than logging workouts and playing music, I don't use it to talk to anyone while I'm at the gym. Intensity is always high.
> 
> ...


I'm a nosy [email protected] too 

Beach + sun lounger + sunglasses = hours of entertainment 

I think every gym has the usual set of bloat lords strutting about, with physiques as defined as a frozen lake. The only progress they ever seem to make is an increase in their bra cup size


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

TankSlapp said:


> What sort of duration do you set the rest for out of curiosity?


3 minutes compounds and 1 minute 30 for isolations


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday.

Total step count - 17,506

Food: -
223g protein
574g carbs
53g fat
3,758kcals

*Weigh-in this morning* - 187.8lb - so thats another 1lb increase in a week. 

*Average step count last week* - 20,050

*Average food: -*
255g protein
614g carbs
71g fat
4,215kcals

I'm happy with that rate of gain, and the quantity of food is manageable. 

Push session later, and I may have a look around another gym closer to home.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Excellent push session last night

*Incline dumbbell bench press: -*
1 x 8 @ 36kg
1 x 7 @ 36kg - fail
1 x 10 @ 32kg
Really happy with that. Didn't expect to use the 36's, but incline is definitely easier on the shoulder.

*Cable cross-overs: -*
1 x 15 @ 15kg
1 x 10 @ 20kg
1 x 12 @ 15kg

*Flat dumbbell flys: -*
2 x 12 @ 22kg
1 x 15 @ 18kg

*Dumbbell OHP: -*
2 x 15 @ 18kg - I can go a lot heavier but I wanted to just get blood in my delts before laterals. All reps slow and controlled with no pause or lockout.

*Standing lateral raises: *-
2 x 10 @ 16kg - double drop set 

*Rope tricep push down: -*
1 x 18 @ 60kg - this destroyed my triceps in one set  
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Rope overhead extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg

*Single arm push down: -*
2 x 10 @ 30kg

Epic pump last night to the point where delts and triceps were painful!

Total step count - 22,639

Food: -
249g carbs
664g carbs
118g fat
4,773kcals

Leg session later.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Leg session last night

*RDL's:-*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 6 @ 150kg - up 5kg from last time and I felt it! Really happy with that, but grip was starting to slip on the last reps, even with straps. They are pretty worn so I'll order a new pair.
1 x 8 @ 130kg

*Belted squat machine: -*
3 x 20 @ 150kg - up 30kg from last time. Really liking the depth you can manage on this and these sets really hurt. I think I'm going to alternate between these and the leg press.

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 15 @ 45kg - 3 reps more than last time
1 x 10 @ 45kg - fail - my strength on this exercise always drops off a cliff. Am I the only one?
1 x 10 @ 35kg

*Leg extensions: -*
3 x 15 @ 65kg - drop set - 50kg AMRAP

*Seated calf raises: -*
2 x 20 @ 100kg - super set with standing body weight calf raises

Really happy with this session. Legs were absolutely battered last night and they feel [email protected] this morning 😅 

Total step count - 21,172

Food (smashed some junk last night): -
238g protein
979g carbs
126g fat
6,093 kcals

Rest day today 😴


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Excellent push session last night
> 
> *Incline dumbbell bench press: -*
> 1 x 8 @ 36kg
> ...


That overhead tri extension 😎.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> That overhead tri extension 😎.


Thanks mate, my triceps have always been my strongest body part for as long as I can remember.

I don't even push them for progressive overload anymore, as long as they get a good workout and I can feel it then job done.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Thanks mate, my triceps have always been my strongest body part for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I don't even push them for progressive overload anymore, as long as they get a good workout and I can feel it then job done.


You definitely don’t need anymore overload than that. Good going that is.
I really enjoy training triceps, especially over head rope extensions.
Certainly not moving or ever going to be moving anything close to that kind of poundage.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday

Total step count - 17,624

Food: -
235g protein
625g carbs
61g fat
4,067kcals

Pull session later.

My weight has spiked the last few days. Expected it to drop back this morning but weirdly it hasn't. The trend is now definitely upwards, but I don't want it to be too steep of an incline. It's not even Xmas yet 😄


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Awesome pull session last night, and the gym was quiet!

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 67.5kg
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Seated cable rows (medium width grip): -*
1 x 12 @ 80kg - felt easy
1 x 12 @ 85kg
1 x 14 @ 70kg

*Bent over rows: -*
2 x 6 @ 80kg - so much harder as the third exercise in , so controlled reps with contraction held for a second.
1 x 10 @ 70kg

*Close grip pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg - slow with full stretch

*Seated dumbbell shrugs: -*
2 x 12 @ 50kg
1 x 10 @ 50kg - fail

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 10 @ 18kg - these were tough after all of that rowing volume.

*Dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 8 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop set to 8kg AMRAP (bilateral, very slow reps)

Biceps were completely done before I got to them. Great pump.

Total step count - 17,737

Food: -
255g protein
470g carbs
68g fat
3,609 kcals

Struggled with food yesterday. Not much of an appetite and I had to force some of my meals down.

I hope that this not a sign of things to come, as my appetite has been really good until this 🤞


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Push session last night.

*Incline dumbbell bench press (30 degree): -*
1 x 10 @ 36kg
1 x 9 @ 36kg - fail
1 x 10 @ 32kg
Really happy with this progress

*Pin loaded pec fly machine: -*
2 x 10 @ 55kg
1 x 12 @ 45kg

*Seated cable crossover machine: -*
2 x 12 @ 22.5kg

*Standing dumbbell laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drops set to 8kg AMRAP

*EZ- Bar tricep pushdown: -*
1 x 18 @ 60kg
1 x 15 @ 60kg

*Overhead rope tricep extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg

*Single arm tricep pushdown: -*
3 x 12 @ 35kg

Total step count - 17,825

Food (exactly the same as Tuesday): -
255g protein
470g carbs
68g fat
3,609 kcals 

Calories may be higher today (b/day ), but they don't count apparently.......

May have a leg session later to offset some of them


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Push session last night.
> 
> *Incline dumbbell bench press (30 degree): -*
> 1 x 10 @ 36kg
> ...


Happy birthday mate enjoy your calories and enjoy your day.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy birthday 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy birthday @TankSlapp !


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Managed a leg session yesterday. Trained early afternoon and I struggled with energy for some reason.

*Leg press: -*
1 x 18 @ 300kg - This was a real struggle. Strength felt crap from the off. 
1 x 15 @ 300kg
1 x 15 @ 250kg 

*RDL's: -*
2 x 8 @ 140kg
1 x 8 @ 120kg

*Belted squat machine: -*
1 x 15 @ 120kg - for some reason this didn't feel right and gave me some knee pain
2 x 20 @ 120kg - different foot position, felt much better

*Weighted hyper extensions: -*
3 x 15 @ 50kg additonal weight - drop set to 25kg AMRAP

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg - knees were shot

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 15 @ 45kg
1 x 10 @ 45kg

Added some additional volume to compensate for lack of strength. Turned out a good session.

Total step count - 18,619

Food: -
222g protein
593g carbs
145g fat
4,816 kcals - not as bad as I expected considering how much ice cream was in there 

Rest day today but the food may still be high. I


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Struggled with energy..? Well you didn't do to bad on the leg press mate.. 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Struggled with energy..? Well you didn't do to bad on the leg press mate.. 💪


Just noticed this.

300kg is struggling with energy? Mental man.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Not bad going actually mate . Most guys half your age won’t do that with good form at least .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I was aiming for sets of 20 but it just wasn't happening.

It turned into a decent session, the belted squats were a killer. I like the depth you can get on that machine. Still feeling it now 😂

Rest day yesterday. Pull session later.

I'll update this later with the weekly weigh in.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Busy day yesterday so didn't get chance to update this.

Last weeks average step count was - 19,518

Last weeks average food intake: -
248g protein
616g carbs
104g fat
4,468 kcals

Yesterdays weigh in - 190.2lb, so a 2.8lb increase in a week. Though I'm feeling a bit bloated and definitely carrying more water.

Yesterday was another pull session. I had been at a dog training seminar all day so didn't get to the gym until late, but I smashed it out with a high tempo. Blowing hard by the end of it.

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 70kg - up from last time. 
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Medium width pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 85kg
2 x 12 @ 65kg

*Seated cable rows, wide grip: -*
2 x 10 @ 85kg
1 x 15 @ 60kg

*Cable pullovers: -*
2 x 10 @ 65kg

*Face pulls: -*
2 x 14 @ 55kg

*Seated dumbbell shrugs: -*
2 x 12 @ 50kg
1 x 9 @ 50kg - fail - drop set to 30kg AMRAP

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 18kg

*Dumbbell bicep curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
2 x 12 @ 12kg - Bilateral, slow and controlled - epic pump from these

*EZ-Bar bicep curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - I cried a bit  

Great work out overall. Work rate was high.

Total step count - 21,123

Food: -
220g protein
489g carbs
114g fat
3,988 kcals

Push session later.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Those belted squats are lovely. Been trying to persuade my gym to get one but they’re cheap skates.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Haha saw the 21’s and chuckled to myself a bit. Absolute fkn killer when you’re trying to burn the biceps out, love hate relationship right there.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Those belted squats are lovely. Been trying to persuade my gym to get one but they’re cheap skates.


I like them. I find that you can get good depth without over stressing the knees or back. Going to be a staple in my leg sessions going forward I think.



Alex12340 said:


> Haha saw the 21’s and chuckled to myself a bit. Absolute fkn killer when you’re trying to burn the biceps out, love hate relationship right there.


I find the pain is excruciating, but somewhat satisfying at the same time. Probably says a lot about my mental state to be honest


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Busy as hell all weekend, but happy with my push session I managed to squeeze in last night.

*Incline dumbbell bench press (30 degree): -*
1 x 10 @ 38kg - thought I'd go up 2kg to see if I could squeeze a couple out. Didn't expect 10 reps.
1 x 8 @ 38kg - fail, but I'll take that
1 x 10 @ 30kg

*Cable cross-overs: -*
3 x 12 @ 20kg 

*Flat dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 10 @ 24kg

*Dumbbell shoulder press: -*
2 x 15 @ 24kg 

*Side laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - seated
2 x 12 @ 12kg - standing

*Rope tricep pushdowns: -*
2 x 14 @ 65kg

*Overhead dumbbell tricep extension: -*
2 x 8 @ 14kg - struggling with this for some reason. I was getting 10 reps with the 16kg's not long ago.

*Rope overhead extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 60kg - I think all of my blood was in my arms at this point 

Total step count - 19,940

Food: -
239g protein
500g carbs
86g fat
3,779kcals

Appetite has definitely taken a hit recently. Going to knock back the calories a bit this week to see if it helps.

Rest day today.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday.

Step count - 17,570

Food: -
248g protein
412g carbs
71g fat
3,368kcals

Feel less bloated this morning with slightly lowered food yesterday. Appetite seems better as well.

Food will be a bit higher today with a pre-workout meal, but I intend to keep it a bit lower all week. Leg session later.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Leg session last night. Got to the gym as the England v Wales match kicked off, so pretty much had a free run at everything 😄

*RDL's: -*
1 x 8 @ 150kg - couple more reps than last time, though I felt a bit of a twinge in my right rhomboid
2 x 7 @ 150kg
2 x 8 @ 140kg

*Belted squats: -*
2 x 15 @ 160kg - up 10kg but felt like more.....
1 x 20 @ 140kg

*Lying leg curls: -*
2 x 15 @ 45kg - felt strong on this movement for some reason. Don't usually manage two complete sets with the same weight.
1 x 12 @ 35kg - felt this set though 

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 65kg
1 x AMRAP @ 45kg

Overall a good, quick session and I was blowing hard. Can we have more football competitions at this time of night please!

Step count - 18,622

Food: -
254g protein
472g carbs
71g fat
3,640kcals

Feeling a bit less bloated from the slightly lowered food, but appetite isn't as good as it has been. My last meal before bed is a bit of a struggle, but I'll persevere for now before changing it up.

Pull session later.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Leg session last night. Got to the gym as the England v Wales match kicked off, so pretty much had a free run at everything 😄
> 
> *RDL's: -*
> 1 x 8 @ 150kg - couple more reps than last time, though I felt a bit of a twinge in my right rhomboid
> ...


I’d never used the belt squat up until fairly recently, I like the advantage of not carrying the weight on your back but I think I’d need to pad the hips for it next time.
I remember doing 3 sets with about 130kg.
The belt cut into my hips and groin so badly I had some pretty bad bruising to show for it. 
do you get this problem mate?


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’d never used the belt squat up until fairly recently, I like the advantage of not carrying the weight on your back but I think I’d need to pad the hips for it next time.
> I remember doing 3 sets with about 130kg.
> The belt cut into my hips and groin so badly I had some pretty bad bruising to show for it.
> do you get this problem mate?


Yes mate. I find that I have to do a few warm up sets just to condition myself to the belt pressure.

I find it can pinch your skin quite badly if your clothing isn't positioned comfortably too.

It can definitely limit how much weight you can comfortably use, hence going for higher reps and deeper form.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

How comes you use the belt squat over say a hack or pendulum etc?

Got access to one but i’m not really tempted to try it just yet  I dont know just doesnt seem the best but i’m not too knowledgeable on it at all so wondering.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> How comes you use the belt squat over say a hack or pendulum etc?
> 
> Got access to one but i’m not really tempted to try it just yet  I dont know just doesnt seem the best but i’m not too knowledgeable on it at all so wondering.


Variety to be honest. 

I like the fact that the load bearing is through the hips, rather than the shoulders, so your upper body doesn't feel locked into position. This helps with a greater range of motion IME.

Within reason though. It takes a few attempts to get the belt positioning just right.

I'd use a pendulum squat as well, if my gym had one.

That is the great thing about leg training IMO. There are so many different machines available, and they all provide a different stimulus.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Pull session last night, but my back felt fatigued before starting.

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 70kg
2 x 10 @ 60kg

*Medium grip pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Wide grip seated cable rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg
1 x 14 @ 60kg

*Barbell shrugs: -*
3 x 12 @ 110kg - really struggled with these last night and couldn't go heavier. Traps were already fatigued, presumably from the RDL's the day before.

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 18kg - these were very tough and the last few needed some body language.
1 x 14 @ 12kg

*Dumbbell curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 16kg
1 x 10 @ 16kg - failed. Biceps were f*cked.
2 x 12 @ 12kg - bilateral, slow and controlled.. 

Seems an average session, no real progress but I really felt it. Biceps must have been taking more load than usual as they were done before I got to directly hit them.

Step count - 20,958

Food: -
203g protein
498g carbs
71g fat
3,540 kcals

Push session later.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Ended up on a bit of a run around last night, trying to find a new dress shirt. Didn't get to the gym until late.

I've been feeling quite fatigued this week and my shoulders have felt quite tight. Decided to change up the session. I didn't push for weight, just upped the tempo and reduced resting periods instead.

*Incline dumbbell bench press (60 degree): -*
1 x 12 @ 36kg
1 x 9 @ 36kg - fail
2 x 10 @ 30kg

*Cable cross-overs: -*
2 x 10 @ 20kg 

*Flat bench dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 12 @ 22kg
2 x 12 @ 18kg

*Side laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - double drop set to 12kg + 8kg

*Rope overhead extensions: -*
1 x 12 @ 65kg
1 x 9 @ 65kg - fail
1 x 18 @ 50kg

*Single arm tricep pushdown: -*
2 x 12 @ 20kg - different pulley machine

Looks like a decent workout now I've written it down, but I wasn't aiming for progression. Just wanted to get my heart rate up.

Total step count - 20,254

Food: -
223g protein
477g carbs
68g fat
3,487kcals

Rest day today. I have a black tie dinner this evening, hence the search for a new shirt. It's the first industry function since COVID, so there will be a lot of catching up and plenty of alcohol no doubt. I expect today's food targets won't be met either 😅 

Leg session tomorrow, but with the amount of fatigue I've built this last week, I may have another rest day. It'll depend on the hangover......


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Ended up on a bit of a run around last night, trying to find a new dress shirt. Didn't get to the gym until late.
> 
> I've been feeling quite fatigued this week and my shoulders have felt quite tight. Decided to change up the session. I didn't push for weight, just upped the tempo and reduced resting periods instead.
> 
> ...


New dress shirt because your current ones don't fit? 

Check out Tailored Athlete; I have quite a few of their dress shirts and they're really good. 









Muscle Fit Shirts


Raising the standard of traditional shirts with our signature 'True Muscle Fit', allowing for a broad chest and shoulders, but tapers at the waist for a perfect fit guaranteed.




tailoredathlete.co.uk





I recommend sizing up one from your usual to try.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> New dress shirt because your current ones don't fit?
> 
> Check out Tailored Athlete; I have quite a few of their dress shirts and they're really good.
> 
> ...


Actually it did fit, but I haven't looked at it for 3 years and the last time out was clearly a very good night. It's not quite white anymore 

I've just managed to pick up a new shirt. 17inch collar, slim fit.

My neck actually measures 16.5inch, but I tend to find a matching shirt never fits quite right. 17 inch (classic collar, not winged) is tight enough around the neck with a black tie.

I'll take a look at that site though. Without trying to sound big headed, I think that I wear a shirt well, so I get a bit precious about the fitment.

Buying standard, off the shelf shirts from the usual outlets is always a gamble


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Actually it did fit, but I haven't looked at it for 3 years and the last time out was clearly a very good night. It's not quite white anymore
> 
> I've just managed to pick up a new shirt. 17inch collar, slim fit.
> 
> ...


Fully understood mate, I have all my suits custom made for me so I'm fully on board with that. 

I love my custom jackets as well, got like 10 that I can pair with chinos or jeans, dress up or down etc. 

I used to use a company based in Thailand, really high quality clothes for a bit more than you'd pay for some off the shelf Chinese crap.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Bit of a catch up. Didn't get in until 3am yesterday morning, so yesterday was a bit of a blur 

Last weeks step count - 19,974

Food (with a bit of guesswork and not including alcohol!): -
234g protein
455g carbs
88g fat
3,650 kcals

Yesterdays weigh in - 188.8lb - 1.4lb drop, but I'll put that down to dehydration from Fridays alcohol consumption.

Even though I wasn't feeling too good, I managed to get my arse to the gym for a leg session. Didn't have any intention of pushing myself, I just wanted to get out of the house and get some blood flowing....but as usual I don't know how to take it easy 

*RDL's: -*
3 x 10 @ 130kg

*Belted squats: -*
3 x 20 @ 140kg

*Lying leg curls: - *
2 x 14 @ 40kg
1 x 9 @ 40kg - fail

*Leg extensions: -*
3 x 15 @ 50kg

Didn't push for any weight progression, so added some volume instead. It worked, legs were fried last night. Really happy with that workout considering how crap I felt.

Yesterdays step count - 21,012

Food (with hang over munchies ): -
274g protein
681g carbs
158g fat
5,346kcals

Pull session later


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Pull session last night.

*Barbell rows:-*
2 x 10 @ 90kg
1 x 10 @ 70kg

*Chest supported T-Bar rows:-*
2 x 12 @ 65kg
1 x 10 @ 60kg

*Single arm pull down machine: -*
2 x 10 @ 50kg

*Seated dumbbell shrugs: -*
2 x 14 @ 50kg
1 x AMRAP @ 30kg

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 18kg
1 x AMRAP @ 12kg

*Dumbbell curls: *-
2 x 12 @ 16kg

*EZ-bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg

Session went okay, though I was still feeling the affects from Fridays drinking session!!

Total step count - 18,575

Food: -
263g protein
626g carbs
157g fat
5,068 kcals

I've got some masteron on its way. I was going to add some on top of the 500mg test, but I'm not so sure at the moment. May just keep it for my next summers cut instead.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Masteron shines through when you’re staying relatively lean i’ve seen. I’m personally only going to use it for cuts unless its a very low dose for the “feel good” kind of effect off it.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Masteron shines through when you’re staying relatively lean i’ve seen. I’m personally only going to use it for cuts unless its a very low dose for the “feel good” kind of effect off it.


It was mainly for the feel good effect and the lowering of SHBG for higher free test.

I don't think its needed at the moment.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I've been struggling with time, so for an update.

Monday was a rest day.

Step count - 17,325

Food: -
216g protein
503g carbs
53g fat
3,403kcals

Had a push session last night. It was a pretty rubbish workout in reality. My shoulders have been tight and quite sore for the past week, and its definitely affecting any pushing motions. I have no idea why, but I could probably do with some more rest.

*Incline dumbbell bench press: -*
1 x 12 @ 36kg
1 x 9 @ 36kg - fail
1 x 14 @ 28kg - adjusted the incline which felt better

*Plate loaded pec fly machine: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg
1 x 12 @ 45kg

*Cable cross-overs: -*
2 x 10 @ 20kg
1 x 12 @ 15kg

*Side lateral raises: -*
2 x 14 @ 16kg - double drop set to 12kg and 8kg AMRAP

*EZ-bar tricep pushdowns: -
1 x 16 @ 60kg*
1 x 12 @ 60kg - fail

*Overhead dumbbell tricep extensions:* -
2 x 12 @ 12kg - I've knocked the weight right back to get a feel for these again. I was repping out the 16kgs recently, but I've struggled with this exercise over the last few sessions.

Didn't enjoy that session. Just felt flat and weak.

Step count - 17,406

Food: -
218g protein
490g carbs
55g fat
3,448kcals

Legs later.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> My shoulders have been tight and quite sore for the past week, and its definitely affecting any pushing motions. I have no idea why, but I could probably do with some more rest.
> 
> Didn't enjoy that session. Just felt flat and weak.


You didn't do to bad considering mate. I agree, more rest and mobility exercises on those shoulders...✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> I've been struggling with time, so for an update.
> 
> Monday was a rest day.
> 
> ...


Give them a rest mate, better than being forced to take a rest due to an injury!!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Give them a rest mate, better than being forced to take a rest due to an injury!!


Definitely need to listen to my body often!!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Decided to have another rest day yesterday, so tonight will be a leg session instead.

Total step count - 17,829

Food: -
258g protein
478g carbs
70g fat
3,675kcals

Is it just me that struggles to get the food in on rest days? It's as though my body is saying that it hasn't earned the food, so reduces my appetite accordingly.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Decided to have another rest day yesterday, so tonight will be a leg session instead.
> 
> Total step count - 17,829
> 
> ...


I also do mate, big time. On training days I'm a lot hungrier.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Had an epic leg session last night.

Warm up - 5mins stationary bike

*RDL's: -*
Lots of warm up sets
2 x 8 @ 150kg - this felt significantly easier than last time. I could add more weight next leg session.
1 x 10 @ 130kg

*Belted squats: -*
Quite a few warm up sets
3 x 15 @ 160kg - I could probably have gone heavier, but I got excellent depth with these last night. I haven't felt my quads pumped like that in a very long time.

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 50kg - up 5kg, felt much stronger than usual
1 x 9 @ 50kg - fail
1 x 12 @ 35kg - fail

*Leg extensions: -*
1 x 15 @ 70kg - up 5kg
1 x 12 @ 70kg - fail
1 x 12 @ 55kg - fail

I needed that. It doesn't read much different to my average legs sessions, but I had great connection with the target muscles and my legs had a beasting. I can feel it this morning.

And for some reason I was longer in the gym than usual, which I can't work out why. Rest times felt no different.

Step count - 18,696

Food: -
257g protein
476g carbs
70g fat
3,659 kcals

Normally rest on Fridays but I think I'll have a pull session later. Few things on tomorrow so I may rest tomorrow instead.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Bit of a catch up.

Pull session on Friday

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Wide grip pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg
1 x 14 @ 60kg

*Seated cable rows: -*
2 x 14 @ 80kg
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Seated dumbbell shrugs: -*
3 x 14 @ 50kg

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 14 @ 18kg

*Dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 14 @ 16kg

*EZ-Bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg

Total step count - 17,519

Food: -
246g protein
410g carbs
61g fat
3,259kcals


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I was 187.8lb on the scales yesterday. That's 1lb down from the previous week! I'm going to up the food slightly this week.

I've had some Mast E delivered this week, but I think I'm going to resist using it for the time being. May just keep it for my next cut.

Average step count last week was - 18,337

Average food: -
241g protein
518g carbs
91g fat
3,945kcals

Managed to get to the gym for a push session last night, though it was late.

*Plate loaded chest press: -*
2 x 12 @ 30kg/side 
1 x 12 @ 25kg/side

*Cable cross-overs: -*
3 x 15 @ 20kg - felt really strong on these

*Flat dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 12 @ 24kg

*Standing side laterals: -*
2 x 14 @ 16kg - reps up, absolutely fried from these
2 x 12 @ 12kg - drop to 8kg AMRAP

*Seated dip machine: -*
2 x 18 @ 80kg - 😅

*Dumbbell over head tricep extension (single arm):* -
2 x 10 @ 14kg

*Single arm tricep push down: -*
2 x 12 @ 25kg

Not a bad session, but the gym was freezing.

Yesterdays step count - 20,144

Yesterdays food: -
273g protein
737g carbs
164g fat
5,585kcals

Rest day today. Leg session tomorrow and I one of the other gym regulars wants to jump in with me. Should be interesting as he's a strong lad and puts the effort in.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

You’re really eating plenty it’s mad how the weight gain seems to be so slow


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You’re really eating plenty it’s mad how the weight gain seems to be so slow


If I was reading it, I'd be questioning the tracking accuracy, and I have.

It's not the tracking, so I have no idea what it is.

Worms maybe 😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Well you sure aren’t in a deficit!
Unless your non exercise related activity is far greater than what you think it is.
For your weight though you’d think it’s a nice surplus.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Rest day yesterday.

Step count - 20,741

Food: -
204g protein
727g carbs
171g fat
5,285 kcals

I've run some new plots to see what my weight trend is: -

*This is from the start, September 2015*










*This is since the start of this years cut, March 2022*










*And this is since the start of this particular bulk, 1st October 2022*










Dose went up from 125mg/wk to 500mg/wk on 05/11. There is a definite increase since then, albeit nothing drastic.

The trend is going in the right direction at least. We'll see what this week brings.

I don't normally eat a ton of shit over Xmas, may need to rethink this year


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Rest day yesterday.
> 
> Step count - 20,741
> 
> ...


Probably worth increasing daily calories as well after Xmas! Take full advantage of that dose.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I had a great leg session last night. Lots of energy and the gym was quiet, though it was a bit colder than preferable.

Training partner couldn't make it, but he wants to jump in on a pull session tonight instead.

Warm up - 5 mins stationary bike

*Belted squat machine: -*
Lots of warm up sets, must have done around 8 of them
2 x 15 @ 170kg - up 10kg and I had very good depth. Quads were fried.
1 x 20 @ 130kg - I definitely let out a few squeals  

*Dumbbell RDL's: -*
3 x 10 @ 50kg - excellent connection with my hamstrings. These had me blowing hard.

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 14 @ 70kg
1 x 9 @ 70kg - fail - drop set to 50kg AMRAP

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 50kg
1 x 8 @ 50kg - fail
1 x 10 @ 35kg

It never looks like much of a workout when I write down my leg session, but I can assure you my legs were battered last night and sore as hell this morning . Happy with how they are progressing too.

Step count - 21,508

Food: -
262g protein
541g carbs
89g fat
4,105 kcals

Pull session later.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Probably worth increasing daily calories as well after Xmas! Take full advantage of that dose.


I was having a chat with someone last night, and there was a suggestion that I may need to increase the fat in my diet, or add some cheat meals in.

Mentally I reckon I'll struggle with that, but I'll give it a go over the next few weeks.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> I was having a chat with someone last night, and there was a suggestion that I may need to increase the fat in my diet, or add some cheat meals in.
> 
> Mentally I reckon I'll struggle with that, but I'll give it a go over the next few weeks.


My old coach said that he couldn't grow unless he had fats in his diet. Not sure how much truth there is to that, but he was a seriously large man who competed in Mr Olympia in the Open class once before retiring. 

I would definitely put some merit on what he said, given his achievements. 

He also had me eating a single large cheat meal a week. If you're dieting then they're beneficial for keeping the fat burning process running by restarting the mechanism once a week (fat burning tapers off after so long). I'm not sure whether eating a cheat meal when you're already in surplus is a benefit (I struggle to eat at the best of times lol).


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> My old coach said that he couldn't grow unless he had fats in his diet. Not sure how much truth there is to that, but he was a seriously large man who competed in Mr Olympia in the Open class once before retiring.
> 
> I would definitely put some merit on what he said, given his achievements.
> 
> He also had me eating a single large cheat meal a week. If you're dieting then they're beneficial for keeping the fat burning process running by restarting the mechanism once a week (fat burning tapers off after so long). I'm not sure whether eating a cheat meal when you're already in surplus is a benefit (I struggle to eat at the best of times lol).


It was mentioned more as a method of helping to get more calories in, rather than relying on the usual 'whole food' options.

But I agree, cheat meals while gaining are not really a thing IMO.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> It was mentioned more as a method of helping to get more calories in, rather than relying on the usual 'whole food' options.
> 
> But I agree, cheat meals while gaining are not really a thing IMO.


Yeah definitely, nut butters are really good for this. Also adding oils to food. My coach had me on both to grow. 

Easy to get carried away though lol. I was adding nut butter to tins of tuna.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I was adding nut butter to tins of tuna.


Presumably the rest of the pregnancy went well??????


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I had a training partner for last nights pull session, and it turned out to be a good one.

*Chest supported T-Bar rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 70kg 
1 x 14 @ 50kg

*Medium grip pulldowns: -*
2 x 12 @ 90kg - a little bit of body language but the concentric was well controlled
1 x 6 @ full stack - drop set to 70kg AMRAP - No idea why, but we thought this would be a good idea. Really [email protected] felt it too 😅 

*Seated cable rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg - added a plate to sit on raising the height. Made a big difference to how this felt, and gave a better connection.

*Single arm cable rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 60kg - great finisher

*Barbell shrugs: -*
3 x 12 @ 110kg

*Dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg

*EZ-bar curls: -*
2 x 21's @ 20kg - insane pump after that back volume

Really enjoyed that workout. Having someone else join in certainly makes you up your game.

Step count - 17,308

Food: -
261g protein
431g carbs
81g fat
3,658 kcals

Rest day today.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Had a rest day on Wednesday.

Step count - 20,186

Food: -
214g protein
496g carbs
126g fat
4,085 kcals

Lest night was a push session. My shoulders haven't felt brilliant all week, and my right (good) shoulder was especially sore the last few days. Not sure whats going on there, but had to change tact last night.

*Pin loaded chest press: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg - not a massive fan of this machine but it I find that it takes my shoulders out of the movement quite well, even if it does over stress my triceps.
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Pin loaded cable fly machine: -*
2 x 12 @ 25kg
1 x 12 @ 20kg

*High incline dumbbell press: -*
1 x 18 @ 24kg
1 x 14 @ 24kg
1 x 14 @ 20kg - kept the weight low and shoulder felt okay, all reps were slow and controlled and definitely felt 😅 

*Seated side lateral raises: -*
1 x 18 @ 16kg - double drop set to 12kg/8kg AMRAP
1 x 14 @ 16kg - double drop set to 12kg/8kg AMRAP

*Tricep push down: -*
2 x 20 @ 55kg - 
1 x 14 @ 45kg - fail - triceps were wasted from the first sets

*Overhead dumbbell tricep extensions - single arm: -*
2 x 8 @ 14kg - shoulder wasn't helping, felt awkward.

Decent session considering. Tempo was high, just to try and keep warm.

Step count - 15,581

Food: -
248g protein
528g carbs
77g fat
3,897 kcals

I also have a slight twinge in my right rhomboid. It was bad enough to affect my sleep last night. Feels better this morning and should be gone by Sundays pull session 🤞

Leg session later.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Had a rest day on Wednesday.
> 
> Step count - 20,186
> 
> ...


You seen anyone? Physio? Get a regular DT massage ?
I see physio every once in a while and have a massage every couple of weeks.
It helps a bit… I think.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You seen anyone? Physio? Get a regular DT massage ?
> I see physio every once in a while and have a massage every couple of weeks.
> It helps a bit… I think.


I had quite a lot of deep tissue massages earlier this year, but haven't been back for a couple of months.

I might start going back for some more torture to see if it helps 😅


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> I had quite a lot of deep tissue massages earlier this year, but haven't been back for a couple of months.
> 
> I might start going back for some more torture to see if it helps 😅


It’s no fun is it. especially around quads and RC. It helps me personally.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I ended up having another rest day yesterday. I forgot that the gym was closing early as the staff were having a Xmas party, so didn't bother rushing to get there.

Yesterdays step count - 18,603

Food: -
226g protein
463g carbs
63g fat
3,389 kcals

Weekly weigh in this morning - 190.0lb, up 2.2lb from last Saturday but I think that was an anomaly. I realised mid week that I'm out of adex , so while I'm waiting for a delivery I'm expecting to add a bit of water weight.

Average step count last week - 19,513

Average food: -
241g protein
560g carbs
110g fat
4,287 kcals

Leg session later, and I'm catching up with an old friend later this evening so there'll be a few drinks too 🍾


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> It’s no fun is it. especially around quads and RC. It helps me personally.


I've been told by physios that I've got a high tolerance for pain, but I tapped out twice the last time she went deep into the quads


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Interesting leg session last night. Got to the gym late, as I started a DIY job from hell and I was already knackered before I got there.

Legs were feeling a little beaten up as a result.

*Belted squats: -*
Lot of warm up sets
3 x 15 @ 180kg - Up 10kg but I didn't know I had 180kg on the machine! Legs were feeling tired so I thought in my head that I'd load 160kg and leave it at that. It was only when I was unloading the machine that I realised that I couldn't count. Really felt these too 😅

*Dumbbell RDL's: -*
2 x 12 @ 50kg
1 x 9 @ 50kg - fail - hearing started to go in my right ear. I've only experienced this in the past when going super hard on legs 

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 70kg - drop set to 50kg AMRAP

*Leg curls: -*
1 x 15 @ 50kg
1 x 10 @ 50kg - fail - drop set to 35kg AMRAP

Only had an hour before the gym shut to get that done, and I was wrapped in 45 mins.

I'm surprised how well that went considering how active I was with DIY. Though I did just have 2 rest days.

Step count - 19,889

Food: -
240g protein
758g carbs
162g fat
5,528 kcals

Food was off plan, and todays will be as well. 

Pull session a bit later.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Outrageous carb intake that.
What was the DIY ?
I did the same the other day with deads, miscounted and thought I had 220 on the bar but it was 210. I was gutted when I recounted when taking off the plates 😂


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Outrageous carb intake that.
> What was the DIY ?
> I did the same the other day with deads, miscounted and thought I had 220 on the bar but it was 210. I was gutted when I recounted when taking off the plates 😂


I've taken this week off work to get a load of stuff done to the house that I've been putting off. Yesterday was replace a shower screen, shower valve and renew all of the mastic. Absolute bitch of a job and the screen was really a two man affair. Only just finished it prior to typing this 

Got two more rooms to decorate this week before I set up my new TV 🤞


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> I've taken this week off work to get a load of stuff done to the house that I've been putting off. Yesterday was replace a shower screen, shower valve and renew all of the mastic. Absolute bitch of a job and the screen was really a two man affair. Only just finished it prior to typing this
> 
> Got two more rooms to decorate this week before I set up my new TV 🤞


nice to have to cram it all in before Christmas break eh?
the wife tries to go through the entire place top-to-bottom before or at the start of every holiday. 
I know I’m getting dragged into all kinds of nonsense when that time comes round 😅
Sounds like you’ve got a busy old week ahead mate. Enjoy 😂


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Sounds like you’ve got a busy old week ahead mate. Enjoy 😂


Very. Got tons to do, and no doubt I'll be answering the phone to work as well.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Excellent pull session last night. Got there while the world cup final was in extra time, and had the entire gym to myself 

*Chest supported T-bar rows: -*
1 x 10 @ 75kg - up 5kg
1 x 8 @ 75kg - fail
1 x 12 @ 60kg

*Medium grip pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg
1 x 12 @ 65kg 

*Seated cable rows: -*
2 x 12 @ 80kg

*Face pulls: -*
2 x 16 @ 50kg

*Dumbbell shrugs: -*
3 x 12 @ 46kg

*Dumbbell curls: *-
2 x 10 @ 16kg 

*EZ-bar curls: *-
3 x 21's @ 20kg 

Felt an incredible pump in every back muscle from this. Great session.

Step count - 20,122

Food: -
255g protein
727g carbs]
166g fat
5,487 kcals

Food was off plan again, but I enjoyed it 

I looked full as a house and very vascular last night, but couldn't quite capture it. Might have been the stinking mirror........


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Looking good. Still circa 190?


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Looking good. Still circa 190?


191lb this morning


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Excellent pull session last night. Got there while the world cup final was in extra time, and had the entire gym to myself
> 
> *Chest supported T-bar rows: -*
> 1 x 10 @ 75kg - up 5kg
> ...


Looking really good mate.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Absolutely mental last few days. Didn't have time to eat on Monday and Tuesday, let alone train!

I did manage to get a push session in last night though.

*Incline dumbbell bench press: -*
2 x 10 @ 36kg - happy with this, shoulders felt good for a change
1 x 12 @ 30kg

*Pin loaded fly machine: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg

*Flat bench dumbbell flies:-*
2 x 12 @ 22kg

*Side lateral raises: -*
2 x 14 @ 16kg - double drop set to 12kg/8kg AMRAP

*Rope overhead extensions: -*
1 x 16 @ 60kg
1 x 12 @ 60kg - fail

*Dumbbell overhead tricep extensions 9 single arm: -*
2 x 12 @ 12kg - triceps were wasted by now

Quick session but overall happy with that, considering how active I've been.

Step count - 21,436

Food: -
210g protein
584g carbs
121g fat
4,333 kcals

Diet hasn't been good all week. Other than breakfast, everything else has been improvised. I've managed to get the calories in, but the majority of it was from packets of biscuits  . I just haven't had time to stop and eat properly.

This should improve from today.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Looking good mate. See pictures of some of you and you look big at a low bodyweight. What height are you? I remember when i was 190lbs and i looked skinny but then again im 6 foot 3


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Absolutely mental last few days. Didn't have time to eat on Monday and Tuesday, let alone train!
> 
> I did manage to get a push session in last night though.
> 
> ...


That’s the spirit! DIY builders diet 😂
At least you’ve still tracked calories though.
You got all your bits and bobs sorted out now?
Telly done?


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Looking good mate. See pictures of some of you and you look big at a low bodyweight. What height are you? I remember when i was 190lbs and i looked skinny but then again im 6 foot 3


I'm 5ft 8in mate. That an actual 5ft 8, not an internet dating 5ft 8 😂

Plenty of people have said I look heavier. I should check that my scales are actually working correctly 😆


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> That’s the spirit! DIY builders diet 😂
> At least you’ve still tracked calories though.
> You got all your bits and bobs sorted out now?
> Telly done?


Pretty much everything done, setting up the TV today.

Just ordered a ton of furniture and other stuff, so next week is going to be just as fun bolting all of that together 😅😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Pretty much everything done, setting up the TV today.
> 
> Just ordered a ton of furniture and other stuff, so next week is going to be just as fun bolting all of that together 😅😂


Well at least youve saved it for the right time


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> I'm 5ft 8in mate. That an actual 5ft 8, not an internet dating 5ft 8 😂
> 
> Plenty of people have said I look heavier. I should check that my scales are actually working correctly 😆


That’s a solid weight at 5’8 considering you’re quite lean too. 💪🏻


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

TankSlapp said:


> I'm 5ft 8in mate. That an actual 5ft 8, not an internet dating 5ft 8 😂
> 
> Plenty of people have said I look heavier. I should check that my scales are actually working correctly 😆


Aye so you are a decent weight for your height mate. I had to be about 220 plus to look like your muscular development. Bad crack like


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Aye so you are a decent weight for your height mate.


✔💯 Agree!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Another few mental days with zero training.

Weighed this morning at 191.2lb. Thats up 1lb this week.

Average step count this week - 20,359  

Average food: -
224g protein
550g carbs
129g fat
4,305 kcals

I'm amazed that its that high as I felt like I've hardly eaten all week, but what I did eat was more crap than healthy!

I had to get a decent training session in today, so I've just smashed a leg session.

*RDL's: -*
2 x 5 @ 150kg
2 x 10 @ 130kg

*Belted squats: -*
2 x 12 @ 180kg
2 x 15 @ 140kg

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 70kg
1 x 9 @ 70kg - fail - drop set 

*Leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 50kg
1 x 8 @ 50kg - fail - drop set

Good session. Pace was high and I got a good sweat on, which was mainly the remnants of the 7 pints I had last night 

Gym is reopening on Tuesday and I'll be back to normal next week hopefully.

Finally managed to get all of this plumbed in yesterday, and looking forward to putting it through it's paces over the next week.

Blown away with how good that screen performs. A photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Another few mental days with zero training.
> 
> Weighed this morning at 191.2lb. Thats up 1lb this week.
> 
> ...


Looks like your Xmas is sorted mate!
Solid old session for the legs too.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Another few mental days with zero training.
> 
> Weighed this morning at 191.2lb. Thats up 1lb this week.
> 
> ...


My man!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> I had a great leg session last night. Lots of energy and the gym was quiet, though it was a bit colder than preferable.
> 
> Training partner couldn't make it, but he wants to jump in on a pull session tonight instead.
> 
> ...



I often think the same about my workouts on paper looks like nothing , but in reality gruelling . 
Merry Xmas to you mate 👍


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Merry Christmas all 🎄🎅

Not sure that I'll be tracking food for a few days, but I'll be aiming to get a reasonable amount of protein in.

Though with yesterday's step count of 28,641, I may need those calories if I keep that up 😅


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you too mate. ✔


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit quiet on here hope you are all good mate


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Bit quiet on here hope you are all good mate


All good mate, thanks for asking.

I'm training but to be honest I'm treating this week as a de-load. I also have a bit of a chest cold which isn't helping.

Diet is all over the place, which I'm secretly enjoying. Eating like a normal person and not tracking, so whilst I'm getting a reasonable amount of protein in, the rest of it isn't structured at all.

Still working flat out on the house so that is keeping me busy as hell. 

Leg session later, and I'm aiming to just have a good sweaty session.

I'll be back to tracking everything properly next week


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Happy new year all. Back to normality today.

I haven't tracked my food at all over Xmas, and appetite is in the gutter today as expected. Trying to eat my normal breakfast this morning was a real chore.

I'm up 2lb over the past 2 weeks, but it feels like more. 

I'll be aiming for 3,200 kcals for the rest of the week, and I'll review this on the weekend.

I missed a pin on Saturday, only remembered last night!

Leg session later, but I'll be aiming to get to the gym late to try and miss the rush


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I've been playing around with some numbers.

I started this bulk on 01/10, so this is the 13th week. I'm up 10lb in that time.

Cycle started on 05/11, so this is the 8th week. 9 of those 10 pounds have been on cycle!

The original intention was to run this cycle until 25/02, which would be 16 weeks total.

I'm thinking of upping the test to 750mg for the next 6 weeks instead, then maintaining for 6 weeks, before getting into a deficit for summer.

I've got a holiday booked for 04/07, so that gives me 15 weeks to get in shape.

The only caveat to this is that the adex I ordered ages ago actually turns up this week. I've got loads of parcels still stuck in the postal system. I know my estrogen is already high, not sure I should be adding to the problem.

Blood donation also booked for next week.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> I've been playing around with some numbers.
> 
> I started this bulk on 01/10, so this is the 13th week. I'm up 10lb in that time.
> 
> ...


Good shout. 

Off anywhere nice for holiday?


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Good shout.
> 
> Off anywhere nice for holiday?


Crete. I swore I'd never go back to the same place twice (same hotel too), but there's a reason for it (woman related  ).


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Got to the gym at around 7.30pm for a leg session. Can't believe how quiet it was. I expected it to be rammed, so I'm assuming next Monday will be the 'new year, new me' crowd.

*RDL's: -*
2 x 6 @ 150kg - this felt extremely heavy, but happy to get an extra rep out.
2 x 8 @ 130kg

*Belted squats: -*
2 x 15 @ 160kg - knees were very tight and sore last night. Despite lots of warm up sets, I never felt comfortable.
1 x 12 @ 160kg - very nearly failed
1 x 18 @ 140kg

*Lying leg curls: -*
2 x 10 @ 50kg
1 x 9 @ 40kg - fail

*Leg extensions: -*
1 x 15 @ 55kg - knees were feeling painful
1 x 8 @ 55kg - gave up, knees were too sore

Despite my knees giving me grief, it felt like a decent session and I can certaibly feel it this morning.

Step count - 16,563

Food: -
235g protein
436g carbs
66g fat
3,334 kcals - did better than I expected. I honestly have zero appetite at the moment and eating felt torturous all day.

Rest day today. And an early night!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Bit of a catch up.

Had a pull session last night. Surprised that the gym was as quiet as it was. There were a couple of groups of young lads repping out millions of sets of dumbbell curls, but no busier than usual.

*Chest supported t-bar rows: -*
2 x 10 @ 70kg - rear delts were very sore warming up for these
1 x 10 @ 60kg

*Wide grip pull downs: -*
2 x 12 @ 85kg - bicep felt good for once
1 x 14 @ 60kg

*Seated cable rows: -*
2 x 8 @ 90kg - back up 5kg. Felt strong, haven't done this weight for a while
1 x 12 @ 70kg

*Barbell shrugs: -*
3 x 12 @ 130kg

*Seated bent over laterals: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - these were hard, upper back and rear delts were fried

*Dumbbell curls: -*
2 x 10 @ 16kg
2 x 14 @ 12kg - biceps completely shot. They have DOMS today, which I haven't felt in a while.

Step count - 16,099

Food: -
244g protein
402g carbs
65g fat
3,233 kcals - still not much of an appetite. I'll see what the scale says tomorrow before making adjustments.

Push session later.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Friday was a push session.

*Plate loaded chest press: -*
2 x 12 @ 60kg
1 x 12 @ 50kg

*Cable cross overs: -*
3 x 10 @ 20kg

*High incline dumbbell press: -*
2 x 10 @ 32kg

*Low incline dumbbell flies: -*
2 x 12 @ 20kg

*Side lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - double drop set - 12kg - 8kg

*Cable pushdowns: -*
2 x 16 @ 75kg - haven't done this for a while

*Single arm, over head dumbbell extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 14kg

Food was a bit all over the place. I was in a seminar for most of the day and smashed the buffet quite hard  

Had another weigh-in yesterday. 192.4lb which is a 0.6lb drop in a week. I feel soft, bloated and a bit too 'curvy' at the moment, so i'm surprised its not a lot higher 😅

Last weeks average step count - 17,810

Last weeks average food - I have no idea, it would be a complete guess . There would have been enough calories, but there was probably a bit too much junk.

Goals this week it to get back to my normal eating schedule, which will hopefully improve my appetite. 

Leg session later which I'm looking forward to


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Great leg session last night. Walking like I've been run over today  

Warm up - 5mins stationary bike

*Belted squats: -* 
1 x 12 @ 190kg - legs felt good so went for it - up 10kg from previous best.
1 x 15 @ 180kg
1 x 12 @ 180kg -close to fail
1 x 12 @ 160kg - very close to fail. Last rep was touch and go!

*Dumbbell RDL's: -*
1 x 12 @ 50kg's
1 x 10 @ 50kg's - last rep was a grinder
1 x 12 @ 36kg

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 15 @ 65kg
1 x 15 @ 50kg

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 15 @ 50kg
1 x 11 @ 50kg - fail
1 x 10 @ 35kg - fail

Legs completely shot today.

Step count - 13,872 - lower than expected, unsure why

Food: -
201g protein
612g carbs
90g fat
4,150 kcals

Ended up on a last minute date late last night.

I don't do nerves on dates, I'm too experienced these days. But when she turns up in heels and shes taller than you, it took a few more drinks than usual for me to loosen up 🍾

I haven't tracked those drinks


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TankSlapp said:


> I don't do nerves on dates, I'm too experienced these days. But when she turns up in heels and shes taller than you, it took a few more drinks than usual for me to loosen up 🍾


I know the feeling.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> I know the feeling.


It was a little bit intimidating at first, having never experienced it. She did have quite high heels on, but still  

I eventually found my mojo, and she wants to see me again so it went better than I thought it would. I didn't expect that at the start


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Great leg session last night. Walking like I've been run over today
> 
> Warm up - 5mins stationary bike
> 
> ...


I've been with my wife for a long time, almost too long to remember dating. I met her before Tinder and Bumble came along, to give you an idea. 

But my oh my if I was a single guy I'd probably have shagged hundreds more women thanks to these apps. I live vicariously through some of my single friends 🤣

I'd never date a woman who's taller though, saying that I did once date a taller girl and it was fine. Most boring shag ever though, 10s never do any of the work, they just lie there and expect the guy to do all the work.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Height doesn't bother me in all honesty, as long as she not towering over me that is. It was the heels that put me off for a bit last night. The reality was probably only half an inch but it felt like more  .

I've been dating through the apps for 7 or so years, on and off. It was great fun and a novelty at first. I do find it a chore now though, and I've learned to be very fussy. I rarely swipe right.

There are loads of women quite willing to drag you into bed on a first date, despite their profiles suggesting otherwise. But it does get boring after a while. The thrill for me at least is in the chase. I find that when women give it up too easily, I lose interest very quickly afterwards and I'm looking for the next 'chase'.

There are always stories to tell 😅


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

TankSlapp said:


> Height doesn't bother me in all honesty, as long as she not towering over me that is. It was the heels that put me off for a bit last night. The reality was probably only half an inch but it felt like more  .
> 
> I've been dating through the apps for 7 or so years, on and off. It was great fun and a novelty at first. I do find it a chore now though, and I've learned to be very fussy. I rarely swipe right.
> 
> ...


I got married young and missed all those tinder and apps and stuff. Shame ill never be able to give them a go haha. I would be very worried if they were taller than me though and would want to know their gender at birth with me being 6 foot 3 haha. Training looking good as usual


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

PaulNe said:


> I got married young and missed all those tinder and apps and stuff. Shame ill never be able to give them a go haha. I would be very worried if they were taller than me though and would want to know their gender at birth with me being 6 foot 3 haha. Training looking good as usual


I was saying the same thing mate. I managed to get the whole 'shagging randoms' thing out of the way in my late teens and early twenties thanks to my job at the time. 

Also I doubt you'd be able to tell the pretty trans women apart from a few profile pics (some look pretty hot) but as soon as you heard their voice you'd no.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I've taken a load of screen shots of the worst profiles I've seen on the usual dating apps. I must have close to 1000 😆

You do stumble upon the odd transexual. I'll see if I can dig some of the screenshots out 🤣


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> It was a little bit intimidating at first, having never experienced it. She did have quite high heels on, but still
> 
> I eventually found my mojo, and she wants to see me again so it went better than I thought it would. I didn't expect that at the start


We all the same height laying down mate 😉


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Last nights pull session went well. Missed the rush as well, the gym was reasonably quiet.

*Bent over rows: -*
2 x 6 @ 95kg 
1 x 12 @ 80kg

*Wide grip pull downs: -*
2 x 8 @ 90kg
1 x 12 @ 70kg

*Seated cable rows: -*
2 x 8 @ 90kg
1 x 9 @ 75kg - fail

*Seated dumbbell shrugs: -*
3 x 12 @ 46kg's

*Seated bent over lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg
1 x 15 @ 12kg

*Dumbbell curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 16kg
1 x 8 @ 16kg - complete failure - biceps were completely fried
1 x 8 @ 12kg - dropping the weight didn't help  

Well happy with that session. Added 5kg to each back movement, over what I've recently been using. Completely destroyed my biceps before I got to them though.

Step count - 17,130

Food: -
198g protein
432g carbs
93g fat
3,396 kcals

Rest day today. Food is likely to be all over the place as I have an all day meeting, and lunch will be a lottery!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I've been busy as hell and haven't had much time to browse this place for a few days.

Push session last night. Shoulders were sore but managed a decent connection with my pecs, even though poundage's felt rubbish.

*Plate loaded chest press: -*
2 x 10 @ 60kg
1 x 10 @ 50kg

*Cable cross-overs: -*
3 x 15 @ 20kg - these felt good so did an extra set

*High incline dumbbell press: -*
2 x 8 @ 32kg
1 x 14 @ 26kg - fail

*Side lateral raises: -*
2 x 12 @ 16kg - double drop set, 12kg/8kg AMRAP

*EZ-Bar tricep push downs: -*
1 x 25 @ 60kg - this was easier than expected  
1 x 16 @ 65kg
1 x 13 @ 60kg - fail

*Rope overhead extensions: -*
2 x 14 @ 60kg

Decent session, even with my shoulders feeling a bit rubbish.

Step count - 18,672

Food: -
250g protein
647g carbs
131g fat
4,831 kcals - smashed some junk as appetite is still a struggle.

On a good point, second date lined up for tomorrow. Feel like I'm punching above my weight so need to have good think of where to take her 😅


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Epic leg session last night  

*Belted squat machine: -*
A few warm up sets.
1 x 15 @ 190kg - last weeks PB. Quads felt strong so I decided to go for it.
1 x 12 @ 200kg - The last few reps were a bit of a struggle. I nearly collapsed as I got off the machine. Head went very fuzzy, legs went to jelly, then I remembered that I had given blood a couple of hours previously and I wasn't going to push it 
1 x 15 @ 190kg
1 x 20 @ 150kg

That exercise completely gassed me out. I'm very happy with that performance but I was blowing bubbles for the rest of the session, my head never really recovered 😅

*Dumbbell RDL's: -*
2 x 8 @ 50kg's - had to sit down after each of those sets 

*Leg extensions: -*
2 x 12 @ 55kg - knees didn't feel good and head still wasnt right

*Lying leg curls: -*
1 x 12 @ 50kg
1 x 8 @ 50kg - fail
1 x 9 @ 35kg - fail

Completely shot after that session. Struggled to walk up the office stairs this morning.

Step count - 16,320

Food: -
204g protein
578g carbs
114g fat
4,228 kcals

Rest day today


----------

